# Bellew-Brudov and some pointless fight,Hennessys LH tourney and Garcia card rbr



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This Mitchell fight is dire


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

What is this guy doing in the same ring as Mitchell? Total mismatch and a pointless fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This Mitchell fight is one of the worst mismatches I've seen for a long time.

What prep is this for a cagey master like Vazquez?

Horrible fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Really embarrassing and not a good advertisement for matchroom.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

in..


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Not often I see a professional boxer and think I could do a better job. That kid was dire.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> This Mitchell fight is one of the worst mismatches I've seen for a long time.
> 
> What prep is this for a cagey master like Vazquez?
> 
> Horrible fight.


"He will learn loads from this"


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Pathetic. Why was this fight booked?

Why couldn't Mitchell fight one of our many good domestic lightweights instead?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Matchroom Missmatch counter: One fight. One missmatch.

Hearny Bob certainly likes these sorts of missmatches.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Pointless fight. Not even enough for a keep busy that fight. Learns nothing, no prep for a World Title fight at all.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

shut the fuck up jesus, i'd love to see sky pull out of boxing just to shut you cunts up, moan moan moan


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> This Mitchell fight is one of the worst mismatches I've seen for a long time.
> 
> What prep is this for a cagey master like Vazquez?
> 
> Horrible fight.


Yep terrible matchmaking and completly pointless.If this isn`t the low point of the card were in for a shit night of boxing on Sky


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

That was embarrassing, complete waste of time for Mitchell. Obviously with a world title fight coming up you don't want a hard fight for him, but they could have got someone better than that.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Fair play to the other kid for actually trying, but no way should he be in a ring with someone like Mitchell


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Not often I see a professional boxer and think I could do a better job. That kid was dire.


You woulndt do better.
A guy who never boxed before has certain reflexes. You would turn away with the first punch that landed, look down to the floor, close your eyes ect.

This guy at least tried to fight back.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Even my bird was genuinely shocked at his shitness


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

That was horrendous


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Worst mismatch I've ever seen that, disgraceful matchmaking. That kid was probably just someone from the local Tesco.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> shut the fuck up jesus, i'd love to see sky pull out of boxing just to shut you cunts up, moan moan moan


Don't defend that crap.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

im sorry but for four weeks notice that was shocking.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> You woulndt do better.
> A guy who never boxed before has certain reflexes. You would turn away with the first punch that landed, look down to the floor, close your eyes ect.
> 
> This guy at least tried to fight back.


Why do you presume I've never boxed before?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> shut the fuck up jesus, i'd love to see sky pull out of boxing just to shut you cunts up, moan moan moan


Some people on here do moan too much but that fight does deserve all the stick it will get hopefully the rest of the card will make up for it


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> Yep terrible matchmaking and completly pointless.If this isn`t the low point of the card were in for a shit night of boxing on Sky


That was a disgrace

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Worst mismatch I've ever seen that, disgraceful matchmaking. That kid was probably just someone from the local Tesco.


I'd agree that was the one of the worst.not good for someone who thinks 'let's stick the boxing on at 7'

Mitchell says 'he was an awkward opponent'


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Worst mismatch I've ever seen that, disgraceful matchmaking. That kid was probably just someone from the local Tesco.


Certainly right up/down there, completely and utterly out of his depth.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Why do you presume I've never boxed before?


Because its true.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> shut the fuck up jesus, i'd love to see sky pull out of boxing just to shut you cunts up, moan moan moan


No,you can't defend that.

I'm positive about any boxing i see.this was extremely poor,it wasn't sport.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Because its true.


No, it's not actually.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The point is that the generals (well the more clueless ones) will lap that up as how good did Mitchell look rather than how shit was this guy and it helps sell the Vasquez fight more.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

didnt burns fight al hamidi before his world title shot? thats gotta be up there...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Can't see Vasquez beating Kevin after that, awesome win.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> No, it's not actually.


Nope.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Mitchell isn't any better than when he fought Burns, and that's who he should fight before any talk of a world title challenge.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> You woulndt do better.
> A guy who never boxed before has certain reflexes. You would turn away with the first punch that landed, look down to the floor, close your eyes ect.
> 
> This guy at least tried to fight back.


This is true as well.

Mitchell would spark most of us within 30 seconds.i box at novice level and the Georgian would bust me up.he was brave and had a go.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> didnt burns fight al hamidi before his world title shot? thats gotta be up there...


But he can defend himself.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

smoggy7188 said:


> didnt burns fight al hamidi before his world title shot? thats gotta be up there...


Al Hamidi actually gave Burns problems in that fight though,it went the distance too of I'm not mistaken.This was a joke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

How many more chances is Mitchell going to get? He's no more than domestic level.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

I'm sorry but what the fuck was the point of Mitchells opponent ? Surely someone that would last 5 or 6 rounds would be of more benefit than some skinny lad out of his depth.

Terrible matchmaking.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

banana skin fight.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Claypole said:


> Mitchell isn't any better than when he fought Burns, and that's who he should fight before any talk of a world title challenge.


Burns battered Mitchell with ease less than 18 months ago, there should be no rematch.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Fucking hate The Voice.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Burns battered Mitchell with ease less than 18 months ago, there should be no rematch.


Was it a fully prepared Mitchell though?


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

That fight has been of no benefit whatsoever to Mitchell. Ridiculous.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

The Board need to speak to Hearn about the Mitchell fight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

That was up there with the Latvian Lemmings of the past,it was truly shite


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This fight should be much better(hopefully)


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This should be much better.

I like ochieng and Perkins is meant to have been a very good amateur.suprised to see it at welter.

This could be the fight of the night.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Was it a fully prepared Mitchell though?


No, but he never shows up to the big fights.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Mitchells kid looks like that boy from The Shining.

REDRUM !!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> Mitchells kid looks like that boy from The Shining.
> 
> REDRUM !!!


he looked like Kevin's son.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Perkins is huge!


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

King Horse said:


> Burns battered Mitchell with ease less than 18 months ago, there should be no rematch.


Mitchell was out for over a year and a half when he took that fight though,I'm not saying he would beat Burns but I think if they fought again it would be a bit more competitive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Perkins looks awkward.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Perkins last 2 fights he was 159 and 160...how is he down at Welter now? What he weigh in at? Looks huge!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ochieng has been dreadful.


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Mitchell was out for over a year and a half when he took that fight though,I'm not saying he would beat Burns but I think if they fought again it would be a bit more competitive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Burns has clearly regressed since that fight, as you say it would probably be more competitive this time, even though Mitchell isn't anything like as good as Sky say he is.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Perkins looks decent, Ochieng not so much, stupidly wild. To think he was quite highly thought of for a while.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Ochieng has been dreadful.


Yep my prediction of him winning looks doomed.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

eagle looks nervous so it just aint flowing, the jerky style is all wrong to use against perkins.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Mitchell was out for over a year and a half when he took that fight though,I'm not saying he would beat Burns but I think if they fought again it would be a bit more competitive.


No, he wasn't. He'd fought against Felix Lora 7 months before and against John Murray 7 months before that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Perkins was a middleweight!

He fights like a southpaw wladimir klitschko.no needless movement,no giving ground and use the back hand at the right time.

Good stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Chatty said:


> The point is that the generals (well the more clueless ones) will lap that up as how good did Mitchell look rather than how shit was this guy and it helps sell the Vasquez fight more.


They really won't.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

smoggy7188 said:


> didnt burns fight al hamidi before his world title shot? thats gotta be up there...


Went 8 rounds and was debatable that Burns won. Was at that fight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh well at least on this card so far we can say the away fighter has won some rounds mainly because Ochiang does fuck all.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Perkins was a middleweight!
> 
> He fights like a southpaw wladimir klitschko.no needless movement,no giving ground and use the back hand at the right time.
> 
> Good stuff.


He's about to gas horribly and get sparked if he's anything like the octopus.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> They really won't.


No I agree with you.even clueless mates of mine can see a boxer who is well out of his depth.his stance and balance was hopeless.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

King Horse said:


> No, he wasn't. He'd fought against Felix Lora 7 months before and against John Murray 7 months before that.


Those were the only fights he'd had in over two years,I'm sorry but that's way too inactive for a fighter to be going into a world title fight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> They really won't.


It was shocking but honestly the people who just watch sporadically are thick as fuck. Your giving them way too much credit.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ochieng has been terrible tonight.woeful.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

this quite sad to watch...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ochieng is dire.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Perkins was a middleweight!
> 
> He fights like a southpaw wladimir klitschko.no needless movement,no giving ground and use the back hand at the right time.
> 
> Good stuff.


Was about to say that myself,reminds me so much of Wlad,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ochieng has never impressed me

Dunno why hearn still promotes him


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

As ridicolous as it sounds.

Ochieng looks shot.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Jim Watt just went full retard. "Perkins looks a weight division above Ochieng, I think it's because of Ochiengs balance."


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ochieng isn't even performing at domestic level here. The flinching, wild/one dimensional attacks, lack of balance - hallmarks of the imported journeyman. Perkins has thrown some nice counters and made his size count but hard to make too many conclusion because Ochieng isn't testing him...


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Pity Perkins is 33, a few years less and they might've been able to make something out of him.....


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I don`t like being harsh but after this performance I don`t want to see Ochiang televised again unless he get his mojo back


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Those were the only fights he'd had in over two years,I'm sorry but that's way too inactive for a fighter to be going into a world title fight.


You can't say he was inactive for over 18 months before the Burns fight when he had two fights in that period.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

One to watch said:


> No I agree with you.even clueless mates of mine can see a boxer who is well out of his depth.his stance and balance was hopeless.


The condition of the opponent is a huge indicator. When you see a guy thats ripped up beating the shit out of a poddy latlivan you dont need to be Bob Mee to know that a load of bollocks!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ochieng was picked by many to win this including myself. I got this laughably wrong ha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> Pity Perkins is 33, a few years less and they might've been able to make something out of him.....


Seems like they are pushing him quickly though.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Looks like Ochiang is fighting someone 2 stone heavier ffs.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

King Horse said:


> You can't say he was inactive for over 18 months before the Burns fight when he had two fights in that period.


I made a mistake the huge inactivity was before the John Murray fight,after that he fought Lora.Hed fought twice in over two years which like I said before is very inactive for someone who is about to challenge for a world title.

If you think otherwise your clueless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Ochieng was picked by many to win this including myself. I got this laughably wrong ha.


No-one could have expected Ochieng to be as bad as he has been...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Perkins should have taken him out some rounds ago.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

These types of crap cards are becoming all to frequent from matchroom lately.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

sim_reiss said:


> No-one could have expected Ochieng to be as bad as he has been...


Just outsized and outclassed,Perkins was pretty decent to be fair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Pretty boring fight, one sided and not entertaining.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> I made a mistake the huge inactivity was before the John Murray fight,after that he fought Lora.Hed fought twice in over two years which like I said before is very inactive for someone who is about to challenge for a world title.
> 
> If you think otherwise your clueless.


You're the clueless one, buddy. You were talking absolute rubbish.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Perkins should have taken him out some rounds ago.


I don't think it's his style.

If he Improves his conditoning and has a couple more 8 rounders this year,then he could be in title contention next year.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> Seems like they are pushing him quickly though.


Agree with that, don't know where he goes next, this was catchweight, think the size overwhelmed the disappointing Ochieng.......decent fighter Perkins though, good win for him and name on the record.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Still calling bellew the "Bomber" i see, he hasn't shown any power for numerous fights.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

If you take away the extra point for the knockdown that never was, then Perkins only just nicked that...


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Typical of Dave Coldwell to hog the limelight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

What the fuck,scores.

78-76,bear in mind the ref scored a knockdown.you have to think he gave ochieng at least a share in 4 or 5 rounds depending on the knockdown being counted.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

4 rounds (1 10-8) to 3 with 1 drawn? I had it 80-71.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Won 200 quid on the Perkins fight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Paul Smith & Jamie Moore look the exact same size. Fought 14lbs apart.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

King Horse said:


> You're the clueless one, buddy. You were talking absolute rubbish.


Like I said I made a mistake get over it you pretentious areshole,we're not all sitting in front of box rec like yourself King Twat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

The Genius said:


> Won 200 quid on the Perkins fight.


Should contribute it to the Ricky Burns fund.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

The Genius said:


> Won 200 quid on the Perkins fight.


Good stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Ochieng was picked by many to win this including myself. I got this laughably wrong ha.


I went with Perkins myself, but it wasn't an easy call, mostly (for me) because of Perkins lack of pro experience. The bookies had Perkins as a very slight favorite, but virtually a pick em fight. But geez, Ochieng was just flat out HORRIBLE tonight, and that's something that's almost impossible to predict imo.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Perkins could hardly breath during the interview.he admitted to being hurt by some body shots.

He just needs a couple more 8 rounders,maybe he is at the wrong weight and that impacted.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i really have to stop backing Ochieng.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Should contribute it to the Ricky Burns fund.


:lol:


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Paul Smith is well pissed off with Rocky Fielding on the scales!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> I went with Perkins myself, but it wasn't an easy call, mostly (for me) because of Perkins lack of pro experience. The bookies had Perkins as a very slight favorite, but virtually a pick em fight. But geez, Ochieng was just flat out HORRIBLE tonight, and that's something that's almost impossible to predict imo.


Very true, Ochieng was about as Dire as a Pro fighter could be and that as you say you can't predict.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Instead of coming in on weight he put on even more weight.

Terriblw from fielding and hearn


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Fat boy Feilding lying through his teeth about the weight,lazy cunt.Eddie should never have let him come in like that,it's a disgrace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Rob said:


> Should contribute it to the Ricky Burns fund.


what is the fund for a legal battle


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

If Perkins had kept the head he would have had the KO.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Like I said I made a mistake get over it you pretentious areshole,we're not all sitting in front of box rec like yourself King Twat.


Stop digging, you clown.

You were talking rubbish and you needed correcting.

Behave yourself.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> Paul Smith is well pissed off with Rocky Fielding on the scales!


Yeah and rightfully so.

He could have faced him tonight if things had gone differently.smith would have been raging.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

When does the SMW vs CW fight start?


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Rocky blaming not making weight on non title fights


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Fielding is a disgrace.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Sparky said:


> what is the fund for a legal battle


Still owed £160k from the Mitchell fight.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Rob said:


> Should contribute it to the Ricky Burns fund.


 Soon Ricky Burns will need every penny he can get.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Surely a hair cut and a fucking shave could of shifted 3lb for Fielding


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> When does the SMW vs CW fight start?


He weighed 174. That's Light Heavy.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Sky are towing the party line for Fielding ffs. Let Smith speak he's livid.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

rocky "the ego has landed" fielding.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Mccrory and co really should come down hard on Fielding and Hearns here not only blame Fielding. Eddie telling him to weight on is just wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

The Genius said:


> Typical of Dave Coldwell to hog the limelight.


Why don't you like Coldwell?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> He weighed 174. That's Light Heavy.


He will be the weight of a cruiser now.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh someone has had a word in Smith's ear now he's playing the Sky game too. Fuck sake.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Good stuff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fight to go the distance at 1/7


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

What' they saying got it on mute.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah and rightfully so.
> 
> He could have faced him tonight if things had gone differently.smith would have been raging.


Yep definitely, he mentioned it at the start of the show too that he isn't going to do 12 weeks of camp for Fielding to come in overweight. Eddie is pushing for the "Liverpool" fight, but Smith shot that down as well saying he couldn't care about being best in Liverpool - he wants Abraham.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> He weighed 174. That's Light Heavy.


He probably gained a few pounds more.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

King Horse said:


> Stop digging, you clown.
> 
> You were talking rubbish and you needed correcting.
> 
> Behave yourself.


Hahaha

Fuck off you divvy,you need to correct your life.

Sad cunt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Sky are towing the party line for Fielding ffs. Let Smith speak he's livid.


Exactly - Sky trying to actually make is sound like Fielding is a total rookie and has made a mistake. Coming in even heavier is disgraceful and a disrespectful to his opponent.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> He probably gained a few pounds more.


As does every fighter. Adamu won't be 168 tonight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> As does every fighter. Adamu won't be 168 tonight.


No excuses rob.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Eddie's out of order telling Fielding to rehydrate and let him come in 7lbs overweight. Adamu may well have struggled to get weight off himself, not knowing that Fielding is getting a free pass.

I know it's not for the title, but still, it's not on.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Fuck off you divvy,you need to correct your life.
> 
> Sad cunt


Another pathetic response from a very silly man.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Think I'd rather watch two junkies fight over a cheeseburger than ever witness that fight again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

King Horse said:


> Another pathetic response from a very silly man.


Please can you two just pm one another!


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> As does every fighter. Adamu won't be 168 tonight.


Really mate are you defending the way Fielding and Hearn have behaved about making weight?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Claypole said:


> Eddie's out of order telling Fielding to rehydrate and let him come in 7lbs overweight. Adamu may well have struggled to get weight off himself, not knowing that Fielding is getting a free pass.
> 
> I know it's not for the title, but still, it's not on.


Adamu was aware that Fielding wasn't going to make weight a few days ago but he wants the title.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Claypole said:


> Eddie's out of order telling Fielding to rehydrate and let him come in 7lbs overweight. Adamu may well have struggled to get weight off himself, not knowing that Fielding is getting a free pass.
> 
> I know it's not for the title, but still, it's not on.


Adamu did know but still wanted to make weight which is fair play to him. Doesn't make it okay though from fielding and co.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Rob said:


> Still owed £160k from the Mitchell fight.


Ricky's purse was only £120k.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Mexican didn't even get a ring walk. :rolleyes


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Adamu was aware that Fielding wasn't going to make weight a few days ago but he wants the title.[/
> 
> Days before,really? @Rob.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Kell


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Claypole said:


> Eddie's out of order telling Fielding to rehydrate and let him come in 7lbs overweight. Adamu may well have struggled to get weight off himself, not knowing that Fielding is getting a free pass.
> 
> I know it's not for the title, but still, it's not on.


Hearn would have been better off lying rather than telling the truth.... Admitting they decided to not bother making weight was a fucking disgraceful thing to do. Hope Fielding gets sparked


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Really mate are you defending the way Fielding and Hearn have behaved about making weight?


How was I defending it?

What Rocky had done is bullshit and shouldn't be allowed by the Board, Sky and Hearn. But there is no need for people to embellish or just make stuff up.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Rob said:


> Adamu was aware that Fielding wasn't going to make weight a few days ago but he wants the title.


Oh, ok cheers. Fair play to him then.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> Please can you two just pm one another!


Sod off, you're always arguing with people on here.

You seem to try to make the whole forum the bloody Rob Palmer Show. Stop posting so much.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Rob said:


> Please can you two just pm one another!


No thanks Rob I am getting ready to watch the mighty Kell Brook.

Wooh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

King Horse said:


> Sod off, you're always arguing with people on here.
> 
> You seem to try to make the whole forum the bloody Rob Palmer Show. Stop posting so much.


Go to hell horse you arrogant twat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Rob said:
> 
> 
> > Adamu was aware that Fielding wasn't going to make weight a few days ago but he wants the title.[/
> ...


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Robles looks like he's just come out of some Mexican prison... He looks nails to me


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Could this be a potential banana skin,Robles looks tough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Lots of empty seats tonight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Charliebigspuds said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh they told his team on Thursday.
> ...


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Robles looks like Victor Ortiz's dad...or just Ortiz without facelube...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

The Genius said:


> Lots of empty seats tonight.


Yeh it's like the copper box


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Charliebigspuds said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh they told his team on Thursday.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Rob said:
> 
> 
> > Fielding informed Hearns on the morning. He told Fielding not to bother losing anymore,he them informed Adamu who said he was still going to make weight so he could win the title. Hardly days before.
> ...


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Is this fight at 147?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Macho_Grande said:


> Is this fight at 147?


152 but both came in at 151.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

not so sure about brook anymore

his defence is poor at times and he has no inside game


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight is absolute horseshit. A light middleweight vs a blown light welterweight. Can't see it going much longer.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Brook is getting hit to the body very easily by Robles...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> This fight is absolute horseshit. A light middleweight vs a blown light welterweight. Can't see it going much longer.


This is how a fight between me and you would look. Me just giving you a one sided best down.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Brooks knees dipped from a body shot in the second.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

DeMarco said:


> Brooks knees dipped from a body shot in the second.


You really really are an idiot.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

He should have fought for a world title by now. No matter how much Hearn/SKY hype him this is his 32nd fight and he's fighting somebody not in his class apparently. Why have they been holding him back?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nowt against Kell but I'd lol if he got beat, just to see Hearn's face.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> not so sure about brook anymore
> 
> s defence is poor at times and he has no inside game


yeah he is giving him a bit much respect.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> not so sure about brook anymore
> 
> his defence is poor at times and he has no inside game


Yeh his defence will be the thing that cost him at the highest level, whether thats his next fight or ones down the line. I think Porter is certainly better placed to exploit Brook's weaknesses than Malignaggi.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Nowt against Kell but I'd lol if he got beat, just to see Hearn's face.


khan and co are ready snapping on twitter..joke.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

You're always going to look great when your opponent is a punching bag. Kell is in for a bad time with Porter.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> You really really are an idiot.


PM him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

JohnH said:


> He should have fought for a world title by now. No matter how much Hearn/SKY hype him this is his 32nd fight and he's fighting somebody not in his class apparently. Why have they been holding him back?


1. He fought to many journeyman coming through
2. He got injured before his world title fight and had to wait for his shot


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> This is how a fight between me and you would look. Me just giving you a one sided best down.


I'm not a 14 year old girl, you can't frighten me.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Rob said:


> 152 but both came in at 151.


Why is it not at 147?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> yeah he is giving him a bit much respect.


he also head hunts too much


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

King Horse said:


> PM him.


:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm signing out, you are again unbearable tonight Rob.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Hoshi said:


> Why is it not at 147?


It's not a title fight just a tune up.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> 152 but both came in at 151.


Really? How is that good preparation for a world title fight @ 147?? Shocking stuff


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

kell took a few there. 
man he needs to get proper ready for the likes of porter..


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

brook's defence seems to consist of not punching


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Never was impressed with Brook.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

im gone this place is a joke


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

anyone think that the mexican deserved the point taken off?

i thought it was harsh


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> 1. He fought to many journeyman coming through
> 2. He got injured before his world title fight and had to wait for his shot


You cannot blame the fights against journeymen now he is in his 32nd fight.

As has been mentioned many times before,he had to be matched this way because of his limited amateur experience.even so,it has no bearing on now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Macho_Grande said:


> Really? How is that good preparation for a world title fight @ 147?? Shocking stuff


Lol very funny!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

expect a brit stoppage anytime soon..


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Brook is taking even more fist then his usual Saturday night.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Signing in lads. Seems like a emotional RBR...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

One to watch said:


> You cannot blame the fights against journeymen now he is in his 32nd fight.
> 
> As has been mentioned many times before,he had to be matched this way because of his limited amateur experience.even so,it has no bearing on now.


You can't say "Brook is in his 32nd" fight as a reason why he should have fought for a title without acknowledging that 10 of those fight were pointless.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Brook looks slower to me.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Very emotional in here lol


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

NSFW said:


> Brook is taking even more fist then his usual Saturday night.


:lol:


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Mr Robles is at least trying to put up a fight.....


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

I said the Mexican would probably be tough and he is. But lots of things will have to be right for Kell to win that world title. And were not looking at somebody who will defend against all comers if he does.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This ref is a cunt, expect a shit stoppage soon.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

This is a good fight. Which is worrying for Brook - even Paulie's featherfists would be given Brook a load of problems given how open his defence is.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Lol very funny!


What's funny about that?? He's having a world title fight next @ 147 & he's fighting @ 151 tonight.... How on earth is that good preparation for someone who's been rumoured to struggle making WW.?


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

He has decent reflexes for the big shots but refuses to block punches with his gloves that he should. I like Brook but he is goin to get mauled if if he fights a world class welterweight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

The words "Mayweather" and "Sweepstakes" come to mind watching this.


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

NSFW said:


> Brook is taking even more fist then his usual Saturday night.


:lol:


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Brook getting tagged way too easily. Seems too upright and leaves his chin in the air hands down after getting off a flurry and resetting. Asking for trouble at world level.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Very emotional in here lol


:lol:

As a Brook fan and only seeing from round 4 onwards i think Kell looks poor here. Seems to be lacking concentration and urgency and labouring whilst still cruising by looks.

Ezekiel annoys me so much...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Rob said:


> You can't say "Brook is in his 32nd" fight as a reason why he should have fought for a title without acknowledging that 10 of those fight were pointless.


Yes you can and I did, deal with it.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Is it just me or does Brook look really one dimensional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Where is this so called accuracy from Brook? He's in with a completely stationary target and is missing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Macho_Grande said:


> What's funny about that?? He's having a world title fight next @ 147 & he's fighting @ 151 tonight.... How on earth is that good preparation for someone who's been rumoured to struggle making WW.?


How does fighting at 147 or 151 make that much of a differences in terms of preparing him? You would have a point if he had never made 147 before, but he has many times.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Brook has looked average to me here. Landed a few classy shots here and there but let's be real, this lad was brought over to be sparked. He won't beat Porter or Malignaggi with a performance like this.


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Brooks got a poor poor defence, quite frankly im not impressed. He's getting damaged when/if he ever steps up to world level.

And as for Jim Watts "Brook is looking terrrrrrrific"... pfffffft.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

work the fucking body...


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Sky commentators are saying Brook looks "terrific". Am I watching a different fight to them?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

terrific???
How is that terrific? Getting caught with wild hooks? It seems that the commentator forgets that not getting hit is a big part of boxing?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Watt just said Brook looked terrific, what on earth is he watching? He' not thrown a shot to the body all night, he's taken stupid amounts of punches considering the opponent and he's missed a lot too.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

kell brook fights well on the outside,
but i dont think his inside fighting is as good...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> work the fucking body...


He always head hunts.

Brook aint winning that title imo


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

My god Jim Watt-'Brook looks terrific in there.' Give it a rest pal.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Kell needs to work on defence asap. Been getting hit way too much. Expecting a British stoppage soon enough.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

he sneaks the 1 and 2..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Carson Jones left his mark on Brook's nose he's clearly still uncomfortable when hit on it. 

Kell's not done the work in camp IMO. He's trained for a low level fight clearly he's not as explosive as he was with Senchenko. He's struggling to up the gears..


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Where is this so called accuracy from Brook? He's in with a completely stationary target and is missing.


According to Jim Watt Brook is clinical.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wow ref letting it go?


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Here comes the british stoppage...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

What the fuck, a referee letting a fight go for once!!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i would have stopped it..lol


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Sky commentators are saying Brook looks "terrific". Am I watching a different fight to them?


No.
Usual SKY bullshit.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

No British stoppage! Wow!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Well done ref for letting it go on. Plenty of other shitty brit refs would have stopped it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fair play to the ref, i'd probably have stopped it. But the guys firing back and has landed just enough for the ref to let it continue, can't argue with that.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Probably should've been stopped.. despite everyone crying about stoppage.

Brook doesn't look great but how many fighters don't put in their best performances against these kind of warm up and tick over fights. Happens time and time again, right or not. People rise to the bigger occasions naturally. Brook may not win the world title but this clearly doesn't reflect Brooks ability.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

God sake Jim Watt, shut the fuck up! It's boxing, they are going to take shots! If this was Froch he'd be saying "what a warrior taking these shots".......fucking shite honestly. Wish SKY would have a red button with someone decent on commentary.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Brook is lucky this guy can't punch.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> How does fighting at 147 or 151 make that much of a differences in terms of preparing him? You would have a point if he had never made 147 before, but he has many times.


Are you trolling me Rob?? You must be trolling me


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Carson Jones left his mark on Brook's nose he's clearly still uncomfortable when hit on it.
> 
> Kell's not done the work in camp IMO. He's trained for a low level fight clearly he's not as explosive as he was with Senchenko. He's struggling to up the gears..


Bags of cocaine left its mark on Brooks nose.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fair play to Robles too, most of these shitty imports would have shelled up and quit by now, but he's still giving it a go.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

My thing is especially as a kid i remember ref's shouting to the fighter ''show me something''. I think it's underused especially over here..

I don't think early stoppages would be as bad if a ref let the fighter know he fears for his safety..

Brook should be getting this job done.. You don't look terrific when you're eating slow overhand rights...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

damn, kell seriously needs to sharpen up.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

what race is brook?

his dad is white, is he mixed raced or half asian


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

AND THERE's the British stoppage.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

This was a British let the opponent take a right hammering so the Brit can get a clean knockout.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

You haven't moved on though have you, Brook?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

"The world's number 1... Kell ROOOAAAH"


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i used to like brook before he ducked devon alexander,
his outside boxing is good but his inside boxing isnt as good,
when he goes up a level i dont think he will last to be honest


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Kell continues his march along Murderer's Row.
Next up?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

=I wasn't the only one who cringed like fuck at 'the worlds no1' am I?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

"He said it was a banana skin. He ate the banana, and it looked like he enjoyed it."

atsch


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Brook praying he gets Paulie!:lol:


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Kell wants the featherfisted Malignaggi... knows its his best shot.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> =I wasn't the only one who cringed like fuck at 'the worlds no1' am I?


TBF,there is no blueprint as such.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR Brook.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

McCrory just upped the retard stakes ''he looked more rounded'' 


FFS


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i reckon paulie would do a job on brook with his boxing skills and experience


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

That's the kind of fight Kevin Mitchell needed.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> "He said it was a banana skin. He ate the banana, and it looked like he enjoyed it."
> 
> atsch


:rofl


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

quick get glenn mccory the yes man to chat shit with pointless cliches too pull the wool over the eyes of the casuals


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

It would have been quicker if Kell had just said "Please god, not Porter"


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Not at 147 for the second time, yet its not a title fight so it doesn't matter? It must be a problem for him otherwise he'd be at 147 for every camp until he decides to campaign in a different division.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> "The world's number 1... Kell ROOOAAAH"


Pissed myself at that. He's so bad it's almost good ... it's ridiculous how bad he is 

Good points about the ref letting the fighters know if they're worried for their safety. They do it during the rounds enough but just the odd "show me something" is definitely a good idea and would prevent bullshit stoppages and still have respect for safety.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

'The future people's champion' or whatever McDonald called Joshua has gone now,in place of simply 'aj'.

But that pales in comparison to 'the worlds no 1' kell brook.
Fucking hell,he fights in the same division as mayweather,Pacquiao,Marquez,Bradley,maidana,Alexander,Thurman etc etc.

In fact even 'britains no 1' hasn't been proven yet.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Poor Paulie is the guy everyone wants to fight.
I'd piss myself if he boxed Kell's ears off.I reckon US viewers would think Kell is a mincing queen when they heard him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Brook praying he gets Paulie!:lol:


Better style match up for him. Porter has tools where he would trouble Brook. Great stamina and timing. Brook stand up style without headmovement makes it easy for Porter to time Brook time and time again.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Paup Snith talking sense.

For a man claimed to be the 'special one', Brook is remarkably boring as a person and just has no charisma.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

One to watch said:


> 'The future people's champion' or whatever McDonald called Joshua has gone now,in place of simply 'aj'.
> 
> But that pales in comparison to 'the worlds no 1' kell brook.
> Fucking hell,he fights in the same division as mayweather,Pacquiao,Marquez,Bradley,maidana,Alexander,Thurman etc etc.
> ...


Bollox he's the best welterweight in Britain by a mile,don't push it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Defiantly matchrooms worst show for a while.

And brooks lack of confidence is glaringly obvious.he desperately wants malignaggi.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Brook is all hype. Saw nothing there to change my mind.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bellew looks high as fuck.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Bollox he's the best welterweight in Britain by a mile,don't push it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So he definately beats Frankie Gavin then?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I think they just want Malignaggi so they can try put it on here on PPV. I didnt think Eddie would do that but from the noises we've heard that seems to be the plan.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

They just said after 5 or 6 rounds of hitting your opponent its demoralising. Porter won't get hit as much and will come back with more of his own. You can tell they're all hoping against hope its Paulie.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

they should have choosed a real cruiserweight for bellew to see how he handles a cruiserweight. brudov isnt.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

One to watch said:


> So he definately beats Frankie Gavin then?


No doubt,Frankie just doesn't punch hard enough for me I think Brook would hurt him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

God this is so awkward.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

People on here make me laugh.. why would any fighter want the tougher, harder hitting, more awkward and unknown opponent for your chance to win a world title? Brook said the Malignaggi would sell better (true) but he'd take whoever had the belt. Big deal.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Better style match up for him. Porter has tools where he would trouble Brook. Great stamina and timing. Brook stand up style without headmovement makes it easy for Porter to time Brook time and time again.


I think it's pretty clear that the "Paulie's the bigger name" story isn't washing with anyone mate.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why is Kell Brook introduced as the Worlds number 1, and the Special One? Embarrassing stuff

I thought he was Special K.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Bellew being such an obstinate tosser there to the interviewer.



Nifty.Tech said:


> No doubt,Frankie just doesn't punch hard enough for me I think Brook would hurt him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's hardly miles ahead of Amir, if even at all.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Smart performance by Kell, look slightly complacent & easy to beat & the Porter fight is much easier to make.

#theroadto33and0


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> I think they just want Malignaggi so they can try put it on here on PPV. I didnt think Eddie would do that but from the noises we've heard that seems to be the plan.


Brook vs Malignaggi on PPV?

Seriously? Only way that fight should be appearing on PPV is on the undercard of the Froch fight. Shouldn't be a stand-alone PPV.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> No doubt,Frankie just doesn't punch hard enough for me I think Brook would hurt him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough.i can see it both ways,brook being too big and strong for Frankie,and Gavin being way too smart and varied for brooks style.

I just can't say for sure brook is the best welter in Britain.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Robles wouldn't have touched Frank Gavin once on the way to a 12-0 points loss. Tell me how Brook is better than Gavin?


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> I think it's pretty clear that the "Paulie's the bigger name" story isn't washing with anyone mate.


He is a more attractive fight than Porter though,and he will travel whereas Porter won't.I think Kell is more worried about fighting abroad than he is of having to fight Porter over Malignaggi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bellew predicts an explosive performance, that's original


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Why is Kell Brook introduced as the Worlds number 1, and the Special One? Embarrassing stuff
> 
> I thought he was Special K.


NOt as bad as calling his performance punch perfect.
Sky are so shit.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

makeithappen said:


> Bellew being such an obstinate tosser there to the interviewer.


He was only like that when he said about Dave Coldwell being in his corner, the commentator made it sound like it was the first time, he's done it many times before


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> People on here make me laugh.. why would any fighter want the tougher, harder hitting, more awkward and unknown opponent for your chance to win a world title? Brook said the Malignaggi would sell better (true) but he'd take whoever had the belt. Big deal.


Most people are only kidding mate.
Back in the old days on ESB we used to try and wind up the Americans about Kell taking over from Floyd.
I can't speak for everyone but I don't think there's much genuine hate for Kell,it's just seems he 's been on the verge of a shot since I left school...

And I'm 40!


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> i reckon paulie would do a job on brook with his boxing skills and experience


And his speed. This Mexican was tough,but no tougher than Paulie. They want Paulie cos they think he can't punch. They might just be wrong there.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> they should have choosed a real cruiserweight for bellew to see how he handles a cruiserweight. brudov isnt.


Fuck that, its a debut at the weight & the WBC will give Bellew a silly ranking when he wins


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dennison said:


> He was only like that when he said about Dave Coldwell being in his corner, the commentator made it sound like it was the first time, he's done it many times before


Bellew was being an asshole though.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> People on here make me laugh.. why would any fighter want the tougher, harder hitting, more awkward and unknown opponent for your chance to win a world title? Brook said the Malignaggi would sell better (true) but he'd take whoever had the belt. Big deal.


Personally id always take the harder opponent, but I know im in the minority. Surely to go down in history as a great you have to beat the other greats in your era?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

PHONK said:


> Brook vs Malignaggi on PPV?
> 
> Seriously? Only way that fight should be appearing on PPV is on the undercard of the Froch fight. Shouldn't be a stand-alone PPV.


The only way Brook fights Malignaggi over here is on PPV, Brook and Hearn basically said as much on IFilm. Anyway Paulie is with Al Haymon so it would take big money for him to even consider it.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I would love to see Bellew put on his arse.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Most people are only kidding mate.
> Back in the old days on ESB we used to try and wind up the Americans about Kell taking over from Floyd.
> I can't speak for everyone but I don't think there's much genuine hate for Kell,it's just seems he 's been on the verge of a shot since I left school...
> 
> And I'm 40!


Was it play school or the infants mate??


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Come on Charles, spark this overweight twat


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Most people are only kidding mate.
> Back in the old days on ESB we used to try and wind up the Americans about Kell taking over from Floyd.
> I can't speak for everyone but I don't think there's much genuine hate for Kell,it's just seems he 's been on the verge of a shot since I left school...
> 
> And I'm 40!


I was not aware of this but Kell actually for that IBF mandatory award in the Queen's New Years honours list, so it's his for life now.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Can I join in that ring walk please? Looks like they're all having a ball.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Sky's hype has been particularly nauseating tonight because its a such a poor card. All their chat is just turd-polishing of some description.

As for Brook, Robles was a decent enough run out, the type that Mitchell should have had instead of a complete novice. The punch variation and footwork was classy but inside fighting and defence were sub-par and the lack of devastating power is a concern moving forward. Not sure why he's going into camp for a fight without a concrete date. It could be up to 18 weeks away which is far too long.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

well said by jim watt there.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

DeMarco said:


> Robles wouldn't have touched Frank Gavin once on the way to a 12-0 points loss. Tell me how Brook is better than Gavin?


Denton Vassell managed to break his jaw so I'm not too sure about that,Gavin gets hit when he fights anyone half decent,that's not very often though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sluts!!!!


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Classic Scousers ... wearing t shirts with RIP on.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Feilding digging the house music woop woop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Denton Vassell managed to break his jaw so I'm not too sure about that,Gavin gets hit when he fights anyone half decent,that's not very often though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it was vassell who was stopped with a broken jaw...


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Mon the Buffalo soldier :deal


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

A Matchroom fighter officially cheating right here.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Juanma Lopez vs Ponce De Leon is not on Boxnation apparently?

WTF? Its probably the best fight on that card?????

Can anyone confirm????


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

why is he biting his tongue? speak your mid watt


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Juanma Lopez vs Ponce De Leon is not on Boxnation apparently?
> 
> WTF? Its probably the best fight on that card?????
> 
> Can anyone confirm????


what????where di u hear this?


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Berliner said:


> I think it was vassell who was stopped with a broken jaw...


You right I'm on a role tonight haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> sluts!!!!


I saw them too!! Phooooaaarrrr...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I swear, if this cunt MC will be at Wembley on May 31st, I'm selling my tickets.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Lazarus said:


> I swear, if this cunt MC will be at Wembley on May 31st, I'm selling my tickets.


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> what race is brook?
> 
> his dad is white, is he mixed raced or half asian


Not his biological father.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> what????where di u hear this?


Boxnation starts at 2am and i'm sure Showtime start at 1am our time because they put the clocks forward last week?. Hope i'm wrong.


----------



## karlbadboy (Mar 5, 2014)

hate that MC


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Rob said:


> Not his biological father.


so is naseem paying back child support?


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Rob said:


> Not his biological father.


Source?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> what????where di u hear this?


Just talk on twitter from Bunce that Wilders fight is on straight away, apparently PDL vs Juanma has been put back to Showtime Extreme or some shit??

Anyone know the story.... @Rob @One to watch ???


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Boxnation starts at 2am and i'm sure Showtime start at 1am our time because they put the clocks forward last week?. Hope i'm wrong.


im sure we will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Hoshi said:


> Not at 147 for the second time, yet its not a title fight so it doesn't matter? It must be a problem for him otherwise he'd be at 147 for every camp until he decides to campaign in a different division.


Yes, they have been very open about that.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Source?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daddies??


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

One to watch said:


> So he definately beats Frankie Gavin then?


Easy work.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> And his speed. This Mexican was tough,but no tougher than Paulie. They want Paulie cos they think he can't punch. They might just be wrong there.


its paulies ring IQ which could be the difference,
but i think porter would win too


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

that sucks if we don't get the PDL LOp fight on TV..hate streams


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Amazing round. Very competitive.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao Smith always has a frown.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice fight between a SMW and CW here. Proper Matchroom style.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Source?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its just well known.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Boxnation starts at 2am and i'm sure Showtime start at 1am our time because they put the clocks forward last week?. Hope i'm wrong.


i read on another forum the wwe was earlier too,
due to the time change or something along those lines lol


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Good to see halling and watt are pretty embarassed by the fielding situation.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> im sure we will be fine.


Its been removed from the Boxnation website and twitter schedule. Bunce reckons Wilder ring walk for 2:10am Uk time.....

Very disappointing news if true!


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

JohnH said:


> Daddies??


Seriously though he looks a lot like his father same nose and face,looks more like his Dad was into a bit of chocolate on the side rather than anything else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Easy work.


Yeah of course it would be.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn!!!


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Defiantly matchrooms worst show for a while.
> 
> And brooks lack of confidence is glaringly obvious.he desperately wants malignaggi.


Hi mate.Do you remember a few months ago when I said they wanted Paulie to win a title as they considered him an easy option?? And a few posters{not you}said he would definitely NOT be boxing Malinaggi??


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Rob said:


> Its just well known.


Well known by who,who told you Rob?

It sounds like just an assumption to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Its been removed from the Boxnation website and twitter schedule. Bunce reckons Wilder ring walk for 2:10am Uk time.....
> 
> Very disappointing news if true!


Yeah I read this on the world forum earlier.

Dissapointing.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this fight is just awful.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

_MIS_-matchroom I think it's called now...


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Going off in the crowd by the looks of things


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Rockys tiring, I can see Adamu winning around rd 5


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Most people are only kidding mate.
> Back in the old days on ESB we used to try and wind up the Americans about Kell taking over from Floyd.
> I can't speak for everyone but I don't think there's much genuine hate for Kell,it's just seems he 's been on the verge of a shot since I left school...
> 
> And I'm 40!


Fair enough, just lately people seem to be keen more and more with wanting our own fighters to fail. I'm not particularly patriotic but it would be nice to actually have someone represent in the WW division from this side of the world! I can't be alone in that.

This has been a very poor card however.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Mugsy said:


> I think they just want Malignaggi so they can try put it on here on PPV. I didnt think Eddie would do that but from the noises we've heard that seems to be the plan.


You are putting 2+2 together and getting 15. He means they could put the Mallignaggi fight at a stadium or the MEN rather than just the arena in sheffield.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Was it play school or the infants mate??


I left primary in '85 mate,so I'm thinking round about then.

Breaking News on Eddie's twitter;"Kell will defend his mandatory position against the winner of the upcoming Randall Bailey-Demarcus Corley rubber match with the winner taking on Kell on the Wembley undercard."


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Going off in the crowd by the looks of things


3 times I've been to the Echo in Liverpool for boxing and each time there's a fight in the crowd!!

Great venue though.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Unfortunately there's always fighting up at the Echo Arena. Always. :-(


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Adamus round, Fielding is knackered.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Retard vs 46 year old African.

:eddie


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Hi mate.Do you remember a few months ago when I said they wanted Paulie to win a title as they considered him an easy option?? And a few posters{not you}said he would definitely NOT be boxing Malinaggi??


I just wrote a long response to you mate,and then managed to delete it.

Suffice to say that yes,it's the perfect scenario for the whole camp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Bellew was being an asshole though.


You would have loved ESB back in the day. The Bellew bum fest was unreal!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Mugsy said:


> The only way Brook fights Malignaggi over here is on PPV, Brook and Hearn basically said as much on IFilm. Anyway Paulie is with Al Haymon so it would take big money for him to even consider it.


Except he didnt say that


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

There's one Tony Bellew fan who I always end up sitting near, who constantly screams in his scouse tone " USSSEEEEEEE THE JABB TONE! USEEEEE THA JAB!'

I will punch that bloke in the throat one day.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> Fair enough, just lately people seem to be keen more and more with wanting our own fighters to fail. I'm not particularly patriotic but it would be nice to actually have someone represent in the WW division from this side of the world! I can't be alone in that.
> 
> This has been a very poor card however.


Mate,I'm only having a laugh about it.I'd be delighted if Kell could make an impact.
It just feels a bit like when Hatton was WBF champ for what seemed like decades! Not got an iota of dislike for Kell except for I'd like to bull his missus.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Some of these British boxing cards are just brutal....what the fuck. Home Rocky and Bellow get put to sleep that's why I'm watching.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> its paulies ring IQ which could be the difference,
> but i think porter would win too


Oh yes.That,speed,experience of being in hard battles against a better level of opponent. When I mentioned punch,people forget how quick he is,and speed kills.He had facial damage against Robles. Agree with you about Porter,but he won't box in Sheffield. I know Kell said he'd go to America,but those behind him don't want him to.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> You are putting 2+2 together and getting 15. He means they could put the Mallignaggi fight at a stadium or the MEN rather than just the arena in sheffield.


I still think:

A/ Malignaggi and Team Haymon would most likely put the cash up for it in America

B/ If Hearn gets it in England it would be on PPV.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Adamus round, he's shut the scouters up


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

This is awful. It would have also have been interesting to see how Rocky would be looking if he'd at least made some attempt to lose the extra pounds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> Nice fight between a SMW and CW here. Proper Matchroom style.


We have already been through this.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Going off in the crowd by the looks of things


They need to *calm down.*


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Some of these British boxing cards are just brutal....what the fuck. Home Rocky and Bellow get put to sleep that's why I'm watching.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I'm guessing your American,well I'd love to defend this as a strong patriot but I'm afraid I can't.

Our promoters are far too keen to protect fighters these days and avoid putting them in difficult fights,their investment and unbeaten record mean everything.what I will say though is that there are many good fighters and fights in our country.but we aren't seeing the evidence tonight.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

And there was me thinking last Saturday's show wasn't that good. This has been terrible tonight.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

*Yawn


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I'm guessing your American,well I'd love to defend this as a strong patriot but I'm afraid I can't.
> 
> Our promoters are far too keen to protect fighters these days and avoid putting them in difficult fights,their investment and unbeaten record mean everything.what I will say though is that there are many good fighters and fights in our country.but we aren't seeing the evidence tonight.


It's annoying. There are a lot of real good domestic fights that could be made but won't be for one reason or another...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I'm guessing your American,well I'd love to defend this as a strong patriot but I'm afraid I can't.
> 
> Our promoters are far too keen to protect fighters these days and avoid putting them in difficult fights,their investment and unbeaten record mean everything.what I will say though is that there are many good fighters and fights in our country.but we aren't seeing the evidence tonight.


I am American and It's nothing against your fighters, I actually enjoy watching Brook fight and a few others although not too many to be honest. However a card like this is a slap in the face I feel like. Happens here too obviously, feel like it happens to you guys alot more though.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

It's all gone a bit Bradley Skeete this fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol smith shitting on fielding with sly jabs


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Shocking card at least the Mexican warrior made it slightly interesting. I'll watch the Bellend fight in case he gets sparked......:yep


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Brilliant Paul smith 'Rockys ran out of ideas,but people who know him know that's what happens with him'


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Shit show from Matchroom tonight. Its always two steps forward and than a step backwards with them. 

If they could put on shows like Cardiff, Hull & Glasgow every week the sport reallt would grow. Having a decent show once a month won't get the momentum going thats needed to push boxing into a position where they want it to be.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Frank will report Hearn over this Fielding saga.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I can imagine Paul Smith watching video's of Calzaghe and RJJ and thinking ''i'd beat the both of them''.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Am I the only person who likes Paul smith.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Brilliant Paul smith 'Rockys ran out of ideas,but people who know him know that's what happens with him'


At least he isnt doing an Andre Ward!


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I left primary in '85 mate,so I'm thinking round about then.
> 
> Breaking News on Eddie's twitter;"Kell will defend his mandatory position against the winner of the upcoming Randall Bailey-Demarcus Corley rubber match with the winner taking on Kell on the Wembley undercard."


Shit,those two left school at the same time as I did,and Im old enough to be your Dad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Am I the only person who likes Paul smith.


Pretty much.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Just shows how vast the difference is in a ''prospect'' in Fielding and Groves who annihilated Adamu 9 fights into career..


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Am I the only person who likes Paul smith.


He doesn't bother me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

BoxNation & Buncey are talking shit by the way. They buy the card direct from Goldenboy not Showtime so they have the rights to the entire card. They just fucked up with the scheduling because they are amateurs and it will cost them money to change the broardcast time.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Isn't this the first time Fielding is going in to the 7th?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Am I the only person who likes Paul smith.


No. I can't see anything to dislike about the bloke. Good boxer,interesting enough to listen to. Never met him,mind.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Richard Schaefer is joining the board of Rainham Steel.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I can imagine Paul Smith watching video's of Calzaghe and RJJ and thinking ''i'd beat the both of them''.


Are you implying he wouldn't?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Shit,those two left school at the same time as I did,and Im old enough to be your Dad.


Wasn't Kell meant to fight Leonard after Ray fought Howard?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> *Shit show from Matchroom tonight. Its always two steps forward and than a step backwards with them. *
> 
> If they could put on shows like Cardiff, Hull & Glasgow every week the sport reallt would grow. Having a decent show once a month won't get the momentum going thats needed to push boxing into a position where they want it to be.


:yikes


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Mate,I'm only having a laugh about it.I'd be delighted if Kell could make an impact.
> It just feels a bit like when Hatton was WBF champ for what seemed like decades! Not got an iota of dislike for Kell except for I'd like to bull his missus.


I hear ya. Personally I think he may just come up short (and certainly won't beat any of the other champs) but it'd be a damn nice change of pace to have one of our guys in among that mix. Sky overhype our guys and Kellerman and co are always so dismissive of our fighters. Drives me nuts.

Not with you on his misses though. That's where I'm team Froch. :yep


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

This card is painful to watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Are you implying he wouldn't?


Of course not he talks to pigeons for crying out loud..


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

How did they get so many fans in the arena for this?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

bruthead said:


> How did they get so many fans in the arena for this?


numerous give aways this week.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking awful fight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Shit show from Matchroom tonight. Its always two steps forward and than a step backwards with them.
> 
> If they could put on shows like Cardiff, Hull & Glasgow every week the sport reallt would grow. Having a decent show once a month won't get the momentum going thats needed to push boxing into a position where they want it to be.


Agree,last year you had people talking about the Froch-Kessler fight which was quality then you had no sky show for about 3 weeks afterwards,they didn`t make the most out of the success of the card.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

The Genius said:


> Dad will report Hearn over this Fielding saga.


*fixed


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> BoxNation & Buncey are talking shit by the way. They buy the card direct from Goldenboy not Showtime so they have the rights to the entire card. They just fucked up with the scheduling because they are amateurs and it will cost them money to change the broardcast time.


Yeah probaly.

They still have a good couple of fights ahead though.and considering this weekends other action.those fights will stand out like a diamond in shit.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> I hear ya. Personally I think he may just come up short (and certainly won't beat any of the other champs) but it'd be a damn nice change of pace to have one of our guys in among that mix. Sky overhype our guys and Kellerman and co are always so dismissive of our fighters. Drives me nuts.
> 
> Not with you on his misses though. That's where I'm team Froch. :yep


Listen mate,I'm not a one man woman.Kell's wife would do when Carl's not in training.
I prefer the sort of dirty/sexy look of someone like Matty Hatton's wife rather than a "conventional beauty" like Rachel.

Anyway,I digress...:lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bruthead said:


> How did they get so many fans in the arena for this?


I was thinking that earlier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> Just shows how vast the difference is in a ''prospect'' in Fielding and Groves who annihilated Adamu 9 fights into career..


Absolutley. Fielding is a domestic level fighter, might win a European in a bad era.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Really looking forward to bellew now.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

bruthead said:


> How did they get so many fans in the arena for this?


Hearn was talking about 6000 the other day which isn`t bad for this card,I wonder how many people tried to get refunds when the Smiths pulled out


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm watching this card just laughing lol.....how big is this card considered over there? Could someone give me an example of an American Card to compare it to?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Juanma vs PDL at 11pm or whats the time for that?


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

He should have finished this guy off sooner. When is brook fighting?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Maximuscle Tournament lads. 

Lets get behind this and watch it. 

Dean Francis someone i grew up watching. He was world class and should of went onto bigger things. Always disappoints me looking back on his career. Bob best be on his game because Bellew may call himself Bomber but Francis really does have bombs in his hands especially back in the day. 

Credit to Mick for this comp..


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> *Listen mate,I'm not a one man woman.*Kell's wife would do when Carl's not in training.
> I prefer the sort of dirty/sexy look of someone like Matty Hatton's wife rather than a "conventional beauty" like Rachel.
> 
> Anyway,I digress...:lol:


:blood:blood:blood


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I'm watching this card just laughing lol.....how big is this card considered over there? Could someone give me an example of an American Card to compare it to?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ot-the-potential-to-be-Matchroom-s-worst-show


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck it,I will watch the Hennessey card,says it all about this card really


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I'm watching this card just laughing lol.....how big is this card considered over there? Could someone give me an example of an American Card to compare it to?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Lets be fair mate the Canelo Angulo card last week was fucking shit and that was on PPV in the states......:-(


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> Agree,last year you had people talking about the Froch-Kessler fight which was quality then you had no sky show for about 3 weeks afterwards,they didn`t make the most out of the success of the card.


Warren made the same mistake with Haye v Chisora. BoxNation didnt do a domestic card for 12 weeks after that, so all that momentum was lost. Same thing will happen with Chisora v Fury.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Time for some competitive boxing...Channel 5


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I am never watching Fielding again.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Before this fight I felt fielding was one of the most improved fighters around 

So far shit card 
Even the atmosphere seems dead


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ot-the-potential-to-be-Matchroom-s-worst-show


Well props for knowing it before hand...that makes it better. Still surprised they got so many people to show up in the Arena...wasn't Brooks opponent announced a few days go?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

smith can sleep well tonight!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> :blood:blood:blood


I'm not even going to ask you to delete it.
I deserve to be slaughtered for such a horrendous error.
What I really meant to say was that I wasn't a *one man woman*
Capiche?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

@Rob I'm not being a smart arse or nothing but do you see why I thought Dodson-fielding was a good fight now.me and you had about a 10 page 'debate' about it a while back.

I quite like fielding to be honest,he is big and powerful,tidy enough and when he uses his reach he looks good.but he needs rounds and testing,Dodson could of done that.i think Paul smith would jump all over him at the moment.

Anyway,I'm off because I don't want any spoilers on the channel 5 tournament which I'll watch in the morning.cheers.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Before this fight I felt fielding was one of the most improved fighters around
> 
> So far shit card
> Even the atmosphere seems dead


Atmosphere is absolute shit. This looks like a standard Warren shitfest, poor fare from Hearn. Needed more competitive fights on there and higher up the card.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

@Rob Have fun coming up with 90% of FFN shows that were worse than tonight...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

is Fielding always that sloppy or is he just out of shape?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Lets be fair mate the Canelo Angulo card last week was fucking shit and that was on PPV in the states......:-(


Very true, but to be fair the Charlo vs Molina dropout hurt it a good bit. Shouldn't have been Ppv but they are just building Canelo up.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Brilliant Paul smith 'Rockys ran out of ideas,but people who know him know that's what happens with him'





Mugsy said:


> Is Juanma vs PDL at 11pm or whats the time for that?


Based on my tv guide the showtime extreme bill will start at 11pm but Juanma v PDL II wont be on until midnight.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Richie Woodhall - boxer, boxing historian, historian...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-20592917


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Warren made the same mistake with Haye v Chisora. BoxNation didnt do a domestic card for 12 weeks after that, so all that momentum was lost. Same thing will happen with Chisora v Fury.


Stupid from both it doesn`t take a mastermind to figure out that putting some competitive decent shows on the back of a big fight is a good idea


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Very true, but to be fair the Charlo vs Molina dropout hurt it a good bit. Shouldn't have been Ppv but they are just building Canelo up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


this card also had many drop outs. 3 all in all I think.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

The Channel 5 trophy looks like something you'd get for winning a minor 5-a-side tournament.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Very true, but to be fair the Charlo vs Molina dropout hurt it a good bit. Shouldn't have been Ppv but they are just building Canelo up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


You could say the same about the pull outs for this show really.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Atmosphere is absolute shit. This looks like a standard Warren shitfest, poor fare from Hearn. Needed more competitive fights on there and higher up the card.


Most Warren shows are better than this.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> this card also had many drop outs. 3 all in all I think.


We're they fights that would have improved the card? I'm not the most knowledgeable British fan..I do keep up with kell, burns, and a few others. I'm just going by what I'm seeing here.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS:

Frank Buglioni will fight for the vacant Commonwealth belt at 'Rock the Box' 4.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Brilliant Paul smith 'Rockys ran out of ideas,but people who know him know that's what happens with him'





One to watch said:


> @Rob I'm not being a smart arse or nothing but do you see why I thought Dodson-fielding was a good fight now.me and you had about a 10 page 'debate' about it a while back.
> 
> I quite like fielding to be honest,he is big and powerful,tidy enough and when he uses his reach he looks good.but he needs rounds and testing,Dodson could of done that.i think Paul smith would jump all over him at the moment.
> 
> Anyway,I'm off because I don't want any spoilers on the channel 5 tournament which I'll watch in the morning.cheers.


No Dodson would have been stopped within 3 rounds.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Francis, assuming he still has something left, will probably be Ajisafe's toughest fight in this tournament. Ajisafe looks like he has come on a lot since his fights with Ovill and Bellew, though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> @Rob Have fun coming up with 90% of FFN shows that were worse than tonight...


FFN only had one live fight most of the time,if Bellews fight is decent it will proberly better then most of the old FFNs


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

When's Brian Magee coming back?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

It's a shame Dean Francis had a part of his career robbed by that assault in the kebab shop. IIRC he was only defending his sister from two louts..


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

British fans don't boo I'll give you guys that.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Get ready for an awesome final 30 seconds...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> FFN only had one live fight most of the time,if Bellews fight is decent it will proberly better then most of the old FFNs


Big 'if', mate...


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd rather watch the last. Bradley Skeete fight than this shite.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I'm watching this card just laughing lol.....how big is this card considered over there? Could someone give me an example of an American Card to compare it to?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Really not anything special at all.it has suffered with pull outs and problems throughout.it will be one of the biggest 30 or so shows of the year but it just hasn't happened.this happens in all sports,and this has suffered mainly for the fight which should be happening isn't on here (Paul smith-rocky fielding)

As for our cards,watch froch-groves 2,chisora-fury 2,frampton-cazares in a couple of weeks,the recent hull matchroom show which was sensational really or the upcoming Manchester show with crolla-Murray etc.we get probaly 40 domestic shows a year which include fights at domestic level or above,considering our lack of resources and much smaller population id say that's more than good.

One more thing,in America this fight would of got the boo boys out after a round or 2.im very proud that we are respectful enough of the fighters to appreciate the efforts put in even if the quality isn't there.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I got it a draw

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> It's a shame Dean Francis had a part of his career robbed by that assault in the kebab shop. IIRC he was only defending his sister from two louts..


And a shame he fucked up his shoulder. He definitely had the ability to compete at world level.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> We're they fights that would have improved the card? I'm not the most knowledgeable British fan..I do keep up with kell, burns, and a few others. I'm just going by what I'm seeing here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


stephen smith was lined up to fight Saucedo wich would have been a good fight.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

My Dad's mates' sister-in-law's daughter went out with Bob Ajisafe so I can answer any questions you might have about him...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Even Watt admitted that was a sack of shit.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> Big 'if', mate...


Your not wrong there,I don`t have high hopes:good


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Really not anything special at all.it has suffered with pull outs and problems throughout.it will be one of the biggest 30 or so shows of the year but it just hasn't happened.this happens in all sports,and this has suffered mainly for the fight which should be happening isn't on here (Paul smith-rocky fielding)
> 
> As for our cards,watch froch-groves 2,chisora-fury 2,frampton-cazares in a couple of weeks,the recent hull matchroom show which was sensational really or the upcoming Manchester show with crolla-Murray etc.we get probaly 40 domestic shows a year which include fights at domestic level or above,considering our lack of resources and much smaller population id say that's more than good.
> 
> One more thing,in America this fight would of got the boo boys out after a round or 2.im very proud that we are respectful enough of the fighters to appreciate the efforts put in even if the quality isn't there.


Funny you mentioned that I just commented that I was impressed the fans don't boo, even though that was boo worthy especially with the weight issue. And of course I'm well aware of those fights I keep up somewhat...I would love to see Paulie go fight Kell across the pond I think it would be a bigger event there than here.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> We're they fights that would have improved the card? I'm not the most knowledgeable British fan..I do keep up with kell, burns, and a few others. I'm just going by what I'm seeing here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Stephen Smith's fight would have been the best on the card but he pulled out, unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> FFN only had one live fight most of the time,if Bellews fight is decent it will proberly better then most of the old FFNs


This. @dkos its on you to come up with 24 shows.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

God he's ugly


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Bellew has the worst Cruiserweight body since Big Enzo


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Paul Smith's scowl.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Paul Smith chewing like he's boffed a couple of disco biscuits.

I wish I had.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

bellew should of put on some muscle and work on getting his legs bigger

instead it looks like he just put on fat


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dkos said:


> @Rob Have fun coming up with 90% of FFN shows that were worse than tonight...


Yep give me chris Edwards,Nigel wright and Jamie mcdonnells commenwealth defences over this.

And I'm not joking.this is poor.and despite everybody always moaning about warrens shows,his Liverpool show last week was much better than this.

On the other hand,matchroom have set a high standard the last 18 months.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

This has been terrible :-(


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack said:


> Stephen Smith's fight would have been the best on the card but he pulled out, unfortunately.


Mm yea I saw they mentioned that. Legit reason?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Fuck off Smith.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> And a shame he fucked up his shoulder. He definitely had the ability to compete at world level.


Aye i can remember it Kos, SBO sound never came through so i was watching the fight with no sound :lol: and can remember him and opponent just feeling each other out and then seeing him in agony. Halloween on the British leg of the Naz-McCullough PPV. The guy was the goods...

Saddens me he never won a world title..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol smith looking to duck


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

smith saying he would have beat adamu in two?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Smith ducking Rocky so hard.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith>Fielding. Any flippin' day. I am never watching that dude again.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Showtime does start at 1AM our time but they are showing the Canelo fight first, guess that is why Boxnation doesn't start until 2AM.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Fair play Paul Smith, he may not be up to it but at least he's fucking honest.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Yep give me chris Edwards,Nigel wright and Jamie mcdonnells commenwealth defences over this.
> 
> And I'm not joking.this is poor.and despite everybody always moaning about warrens shows,his Liverpool show last week was much better than this.
> 
> On the other hand,matchroom have set a high standard the last 18 months.


You need help!


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> smith saying he would have beat adamu in two?


I just had to explain to my mrs why I just shouted fuck off at this time of night.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Smith would destroy Fielding, he's not ducking him, he's looking for a challenge.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't really do rock music, but I've always loved that song.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

shenmue said:


> Showtime does start at 1AM our time but they are showing the Canelo fight first, guess that is why Boxnation doesn't start until 2AM.


Nope the showtime extreme card with the Juanma v PDL II fight starts at 11pm UK time.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap Nigel Benn entrance for Deano.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> FFN only had one live fight most of the time,if Bellews fight is decent it will proberly better then most of the old FFNs


When the fights are this bad, seeing them live is nothing special.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

JohnH said:


> Smith would destroy Fielding, he's not ducking him, he's looking for a challenge.


Based on what? Smiths best career win is Tony Dodson!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Give 5 their dues they've given the build up 24 mins. They haven't just explained rules and chucked fighters in..


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Nope the showtime extreme card with the Juanma v PDL II fight starts at 11pm UK time.


Yep true, but i was talking about the Main card. Shame that the Lopez fight has been moved from that part of the show. Thanks for the info. I'll have to find a stream.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap Nigel Benn entrance for Deano.


i reckon ajisaafe wins but the competition will be better if francis does cos ajisaafe will box the ears off everyone else in the tournament comfortably.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Paul Smith may not be the most gifted super middleweight, infact he's a pumped up middleweight...but at least he's honest and professional, and tells it like it is.

Found a new found respect for him tonight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yep give me chris Edwards,Nigel wright and Jamie mcdonnells commenwealth defences over this.
> 
> And I'm not joking.this is poor.and despite everybody always moaning about warrens shows,his Liverpool show last week was much better than this.
> 
> On the other hand,matchroom have set a high standard the last 18 months.


If the main event is decent it will still beat allot of those(I mean the FFN) so maybe it`s a little premature to say that.However the Bellew fight will proberly be dire so with Fielding debacle and Mitchells awfull opponent it be a low point for matchroon.Worst card from them since last March.This will hopefully be the one dire card they put on this year


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Smith telling it like it is. Adamu's shot & any decent British fighter should be taking him out within a round or two especially one 6 pound heavier.

No doubt a few will criticise Smith as they have issues with anyone who doesn't ass lick


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

If Smith has even a slight chance of a World Title fight with Abraham he has to take it (how he's in that position I don't know!) - might be his only world title chance.

Eddie with pound signs in mind wanting Smith v Fielding and can see Smith's frustrations with this - being "best in Liverpool" means fuck all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

shenmue said:


> Yep true, but i was talking about the Main card. Shame that the Lopez fight has been moved from that part of the show. Thanks for the info. I'll have to find a stream.


It wasnt moved. Has always been that way.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

King Horse said:


> When the fights are this bad, seeing them live is nothing special.


That's true,but they are not useally this bad


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

If he dies, he dies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

A Force said:


> Smith telling it like it is. Adamu's shot & any decent British fighter should be taking him out within a round or two especially one 6 pound heavier.
> 
> No doubt a few will criticise Smith as they have issues with anyone who doesn't ass lick


He makes a valid point, but Smith would not have stopped Adamu.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> It wasnt moved. Has always been that way.


Oh OK, didn't know that and thought Showtime were having a triple header. Cheers again.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cues in brookside theme


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Are you not entertained? ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?"

Not really, Tony. Soz mate.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

No! We are not entertained.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Do love Bellew's theme tho.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Big smile = 'Ahhhh European level'


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Not really lived up to his "Bomber" nickname in recent times as Tony. More like the "feather".


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Bellews either shitting himself or having a massive adrenaline dump.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> If Smith has even a slight chance of a World Title fight with Abraham he has to take it (how he's in that position I don't know!) - might be his only world title chance.
> 
> Eddie with pound signs in mind wanting Smith v Fielding and can see Smith's frustrations with this - being "best in Liverpool" means fuck all.


But is probably all he is.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Atmosphere looks absolutely gash compared to the Glasgow show the other week which was just mental. They've got to be the best fans in the UK if not the world, the Scots.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Bill Kenwright got new blue rinse for this fight. He now looks like Mollie Sugden.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this fight wont really tell much about bellews future at cruiserweight.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Bellew is boring as hell.....acts like he should be the most exciting reckless fighter ever then is cagey as fuck. Like a bloke on a Saturday night screaming "hold me back" as he stands behind his 5 foot 7 stone girlfriend.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Future HW Champion of the world.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Decy said:


> But is probably all he is.


True (and maybe not even that if his brother has a say....)


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Bellew is boring as hell.....acts like he should be the most exciting reckless fighter ever then is cagey as fuck. Like a bloke on a Saturday night screaming "hold me back" as he stands behind his 5 foot 7 stone girlfriend.


Talks the talk but then doesn't really walk the walk. All bark and no bite etc.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Berliner said:


> this fight wont really tell much about bellews future at cruiserweight.


It will if he gets stopped!! :thumbsup


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> this fight wont really tell much about bellews future at cruiserweight.


It will if he loses or struggles, it will tell us he has no great future at CW you would think.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

War Tubby Bellew.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> i reckon ajisaafe wins but the competition will be better if francis does cos ajisaafe will box the ears off everyone else in the tournament comfortably.


Aye. I agree and Dean can be poor against lesser oppo as well he like Brook switches off..

Francis although looking his 40 years is doing pretty well here early.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

The fielding fight was just dire. Uncompetitive yet still went the distance. The worst type.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

So is Brudov any good then?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

From Pissed Off, Russia?


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Rob said:


> He makes a valid point, but Smith would not have stopped Adamu.


I disagree. Not in 2 rounds but by the half way stage. Callum would've done it in the first couple.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

If Purple Aki met Bellew, he would keep his hands to himself.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bellew needs a bra.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> It will if he loses or struggles, it will tell us he has no great future at CW you would think.


true.
but I think he will win cleary and in that case it wont tell us much imo.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Aye. I agree and Dean can be poor against lesser oppo as well he like Brook switches off..
> 
> Francis although looking his 40 years is doing pretty well here early.


surprised ovill aint in this tournament...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> true.
> but I think he will win cleary and in that case it wont tell us much imo.


:yep Very true, we shall find out soon.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Bellew definitely looks healthier.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> surprised ovill aint in this tournament...


Totally forgot about him :lol:. But yeah you're right strange...

This is opening up nicely..


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bellew is backing up too easily, should come forward and claim the centre of the ring because he's clearly the bigger guy.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like another fun filled Bellew fight, this.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

So bored, so I youtubed this beauty


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Totally forgot about him :lol:. But yeah you're right strange...
> 
> This is opening up nicely..


if ajisaafe had some confidence he could go further than british level quite easily.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

When I think of Cruiserweights, I don't think of Brudov.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

This will be like Brook/Carson Jones 1


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Physically bellew looks terrible 
He has genetics like frankie Gavin 
Although the both have overrated Kerry Kaye's in their corner


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What a punch.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Physically bellew looks terrible
> He has genetics like frankie Gavin
> Although the both have overrated Kerry Kaye's in their corner


Hatton never looked right after he kicked Kerry Kays.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

BANG ON THE CHEN

Nice one Watt.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Tony Bellew the next Cruiserweight champ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

nothing better than seeing the old one two ... beautiful.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> if ajisaafe had some confidence he could go further than british level quite easily.


Confidence is major word. He's not punching with enough authority here. Think he's a bit fearful of Dean's power...


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Bellew fighting a pumped up light heavyweight, and marked up to fuck after the first round though.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ajisafe really needs to bring the right hook in to play. Think Francis should tire though. Good fight...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Confidence is major word. He's not punching with enough authority here. Think he's a bit fearful of Dean's power...


dean is tiring very very quickly, it dont look good for him.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> dean is tiring very very quickly, it dont look good for him.


Yeah he's badly tired..

He's doing very well but he's slowing and his head is straight up at times and Ajisafe's got them long levers and awkward angles. He's got to try and get that second wind and stay with Bob somehow..


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Bellew is boring the fuck out of me.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Joe Gallagher scratching his face is the best thing about this card.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Is that Paul O Grady ringside?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Close to being finished this. Dean's shown some classy moves and home for right hand but he's just looking tired now and reliant on the right hand..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Close to being finished this. Dean's shown some classy moves and home for right hand but he's just looking tired now and reliant on the right hand..


bob should get on his bike for 90 seconds and then put it on him in second half of the round.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Anthony Joshua got better backing from a Glasgow crowd for fighting a guy who got barred from WeightWatchers.
Respect to the crowd for suffering the card though.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Francis round for me there. Just when i thought it was getting away from him..

He's opening the right hand angle up by stepping around with right foot and sliding over to his left. Bob's not doing enough to keep Dean off..


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Anthony Joshua got better backing from a Glasgow crowd for fighting a guy who got barred from WeightWatchers.
> Respect to the crowd for suffering the card though.


:clap:

At least Jim Watt has learned how to pronounce Bellew.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> bob should get on his bike for 90 seconds and then put it on him in second half of the round.


Good shout. He's just pawing and looks a bit puzzled but then again Francis is a very subtle box fighter. He's showing how to fight a awkward southpaw..


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Francis v Ajisafe is a brilliant fight.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Mm yea I saw they mentioned that. Legit reason?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think he had surgery on his elbow a few days ago, mate. Shame the fight got called off because it really hurt the card but even then, it wasn't great.

Not all British boxing is like this though :lol: British boxing has been good so far this year, especially the Hull show a few weeks ago. If you haven't seen it, check out Coyle/Brizuela which was an incredible fight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

JohnH said:


> Bellew is boring the fuck out of me.


Really? This is a fun fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

banana skin!!!!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bellew badly hurt.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

ajisaafe throws one weird jab.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Taxi for silly street


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Wtf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bellew wont do shit at cruiserweight. I was wrong this fight told us a lot


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This Francis-Ajisafe is a brilliant, BRILLIANT fight. Technical, Tactical, Heart, Desire. 

Francis has got in Ajisafe head..


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

thats as lucky as you can be when someone punches you in the balls


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Bellew was hurt there. Got hit with a legit low blow but is taking full advantage.

This is very entertaining. They are trading bombs.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf bell went early.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

was this round even over?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bellew showed plenty of toughness there. Before that shot landed, I was thinking he was looking good at the weight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol is coldwell bellews trainer now


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

bellew got rocked loool


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Those 25lbs he didn't have to lose also mean harder punchers.
Tony in the station with the train to Palookaville waiting to leave.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Bellew in good fight, but still no chin


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Go on Brudov, make this a fight!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Just lumped on Brudov, if he catches Belbum again he'll finish him


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I hope to fuck Bellew gets KO'd.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Bellew is all over the place.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Jelly legged over a light heavyweight.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

There can't be many things more annoying than your corner man shouting every time he wants a jab, just invites the fighter to start second-guessing his work...


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

There are actually a couple of guys asleep at the Bellew fight!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dean's been brilliant tonight. Ajisafe is so talented yet so frustrating to watch...


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Jab, right to the body, left hook

All day long


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

This is as good as Jim has seen Bellew. Jesus.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> This is as good as Jim has seen Bellew. Jesus.


might be true. bellew just aint very good...


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

At least he's not calling him Balooo.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

bellews body language in the corner never looks good. he needs a trainer who wont take no shit.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> Jab, right to the body, left hook
> 
> All day long


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Tony Bellew has Marco Huck running scared


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Credit Ajisafe and Francis, great fight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

What a fight that.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ajisafe will only have himself to blame if he loses this, had a few chances to close the show...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Really good fight this.im enjoying it.

Nice to see brudov still has ambitions to win and not just turn up,got up from 2 pretty heavy knockdowns and shook bellew to his boots.
Bellew has gone gun shy now unfortunalty,and he can thank a low blow for saving his cruiserweight career before it had virtually started.

Good matchmaking and a competitive fight that just about saves the card from disaster.thank god.my only concern for bellew is Brudov isn't a big cruiser and he had tony seeing stars,but it is Boxing and you do get hurt.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

ajisaafe by a couple for me.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ajisafe just takes it on my card. Fantastic fight..


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

The Dean Francis that ruined Oakey would've battered Ajisafe, let alone the late 90's version.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Ajisafe by a couple. Great fight,Francis can be proud of himself.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis - Ajisafe lads brilliant fight, definitely one to rewatch! Two warriors there!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Cards harsh on Francis.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Good start to the tourney...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Well done Ajisafe. This kids got so much talent but he needs to fight with belief he made that harder then it needed to be. Great start to comp though..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

harsh on francis but the right winner.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

showextr started..where does 1 visit?


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Jim watt doesn't like the touching of the gloves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew's doing alright imo. No need to over criticise.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Shame was hoping Dean Francis would nick that decision, 118-112 was ridiculous though in fairness.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Francis - Ajisafe lads brilliant fight, definitely one to rewatch! Two warriors there!


Agreed. Glad i watched it over the Bellew fight..


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Think Brudov might need a stoppage to win!!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Well done Ajisafe. This kids got so much talent but he needs to fight with belief he made that harder then it needed to be. Great start to comp though..


do you think if he was king of his gym he would have more confidence? he must be along way down the winkabank pecking order....


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

If Bellew learned to work behind the one-two his life would be a shit lot easier.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

and it ends..entertaining scrap!!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Sky card
Main event 3 stars
Undercard 1 star


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Brittish Stoppage!


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Pity it didn't go the distance, Bellew is very unlikable.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

The bomber is back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Brushes aside Eddie, Hearn doesn't look happy!!!


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Fucking hell, classy combinations....for 5 seconds


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

not bad from bellew, not great tho. entertaining fight


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bellew/Brudov was a pretty good fight. Exciting at times, interesting at others. Brudov wasn't a bad opponent at all.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

He's done reasonably well,but there's not enough to suggest to me he can compete with Huck and YPH.
And I wish there was,and not saying that was a bad performance,but I just think he's too predictable for the top level at CW.
Wouldn't mind being wrong though.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

is coldwell really his main trainer now?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Never thought Bellew would win a world title at CW and tonight proved that, but at least the journey will be fun.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> do you think if he was king of his gym he would have more confidence? he must be along way down the winkabank pecking order....


Could be Smog. I think he doesn't know when to step it up etc it may take being a champ now to show him he has ability and to have that bit of belief. Sometimes when your mentality is to make people miss those type of tactical fights mean your waiting and waiting and not throwing because your first instinct is to defend rather then attack. He needs to lead off a bit more and i hope he does because he should win this and i don't wanna see him get branded boring etc.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

OMFG What a KO.
I had Bellew by KO, won a few much needed bucks after a shit start to my betting weekend.
Thanks BOMBER!!!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

probably most entertaining bellew fight i can remember


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

What did he shout at the camera, something about power?


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Bellew v Conquest - Rock the Box 4

Offer will be made on Monday


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

That was a beast of a left hook.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

JohnH said:


> Brushes aside Eddie, Hearn doesn't look happy!!!


What is he supposed to suck his cock or something,fuck Eddie self entitled prick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What shit was he roaring at the end?

Such an unlikeable human being.....:rolleyes


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> He's done reasonably well,but there's not enough to suggest to me he can compete with Huck and YPH.
> And I wish there was,and not saying that was a bad performance,but I just think he's too predictable for the top level at CW.
> Wouldn't mind being wrong though.


He wont win against any world class cruiserweight.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Juanma - Ponce up in a minute.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

BHAFC said:


> What did he shout at the camera, something about power?


I am the Bomber I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Not sure he's WC at any weight but that was fairly fun from Bellew. Brudov looks genuinely fucked by that last knock down though, was down for ages.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

"I carry power"


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> What shit was he roaring at the end?
> 
> Such an unlikeable human being.....:rolleyes


all i heard was all day everyday :rofl


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

What a shot that was. Good win but there's definitely work to be done, no way near ready for a title.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> What did he shout at the camera, something about power?


All day everyday, I carry power.

Inspiring.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

He's ready for Huck/Wlodarcyzk/Hernandez/Ross/Arslan/Cunningham tomorrow. 1 after the other m


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ponce-Lopez fight starting boys.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The shot Bellew finished the fight with will probably add a bit of credence to the opinion that he'll hit harder at cruiserweight. His style needs power and maybe he'll be a better fighter for that reason at cruiser? Hopefully, anyway. It was good seeing Bellew back to punching with conviction.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

CCR said:


> The Dean Francis that ruined Oakey would've battered Ajisafe, let alone the late 90's version.


For sure but Bob still met a good Dean tonight. Was a very tactical fight and TBH was a FOTY contender although already seen better IMO.

Dean vs Tony was a FOTY. Cracking battle..


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> What is he supposed to suck his cock or something,fuck Eddie self entitled prick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chill mate.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH this fight was pretty early in the reshaping and development of Bellew the Cruiserweight. It will take time to reshape the body so it's a good win but i do have my worries about him going forwards. I think he'd be better biding time and waiting for body to strengthen and division to weaken..


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone, ahem, got a link to the PR card?


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Lets be honest though, he fought a blown up light heavyweight, a guy that weighed 4lbs lighter than him, and got tagged pretty hard throughout the fight.

But at the same time, it was the most entertaining I've ever seen Bellew. 

I don't think he's ever going to be more than European class though, or at most a gatekeeper to a world title shot. Fair play though, very likeable lad.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^^ me too ahem!!

help a brother(s) out!¬!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bellew admitting he's shot? What.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> "I carry power"


Yeah, in the same way that a man can carry chlamydia...


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Still the worst Matchroom card I can remember. You know its been a shit one when the two best fights are a tune-up and one to test the water at a new weight.

As for the long term, I'm not sure Bellew will be able to handle the heat at the top level. Some of the cruiserweight world title fights are brutal viewing...


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone got a link to Ponce-Juanma?


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Claypole said:


> Yeah, in the same way that a man can carry chlamydia...


Can sometimes lay dormant.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Juanma - Ponce up in a minute.


On what channel mate?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fair play Bellew, doesn't talk shit, just a bit delusional. Let's be honest though, Huck would rinse him like a fucking plate in a sink.

LOL CLEVERLY GOT FUCKING OWNED


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol clever v bell 2!!!


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Eddie would be a recruitment consultant if his dad wasn't Barry Hearn.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Bunce saying on twitter Boxnation will show delayed coverage of PDL-Juanma at some point tonight.

Fuck it might just wait or watch it now....hmmm.....:sad5


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol had to get a cleverly dig in


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

:rofl Tony's jealous of Nathan's degree


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah I just went back to disliking this guy. Changing trainers? The guy has been with his dad all his life and has just decided to change now. I'm sure Bellew has changed his team more times than Clev.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

how many trainers has bellew had now? bit rich...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

"Nobody wants to hear about you and your Maths degree!"


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bellew in his post fight interview talking about Cleverley
'Nobody wants to know about your Maths Degree, just get in the ring and fight'


lmaooooooo that was funny :rofl


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What did Bellend say about Cleverly? He's looking for another pasting from the Welsh Wonder.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> On what channel mate?


Not on apparently mate which is annoying.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Juanma down.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Really respecting Paul Smith at ringside though, the lad talks no shite.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Not on apparently mate which is annoying.


Fuck! I thought it was the main support for Garcia,and that's on BN is it not?

Of corse it's not.I'm thinking of Scott-Wilder.Sorry!atsch

Forgot they're not GBP are they?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Still the worst Matchroom card I can remember. You know its been a shit one when the two best fights are a tune-up and one to test the water at a new weight...


Yeah it wasn`t great on par with the Barker card last March maby this one was slightly better due to the Bellew fight.If the Bellew fight was shit this would of been a disasterThis has got to be one of the weakest one this year we don`t want any more like this one.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Juanma-Ponce :yep


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

grrrr i cant believe i missed the jmm pdl 2!!!! wow..


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Juanma got dropped, then dropped and stopped Ponce De Leon. Damn!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

im sure the video will be up in 20 mins.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Yeah it wasn`t great on par with the Barker card last March maby this one was slightly better due to the Bellew fight.If the Bellew fight was shit this would of been a disasterThis has got to be one of the weakest one this year we don`t want any more like this one.


You're right actually. Was it Barker-Rotolo, Groves-Balmaceda and Purdy-Rivera? That still takes the biscuit...


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

did juanma get starched?


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

lirva1 said:


> did juanma get starched?


Opposite actually.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

so tony hill gets nutted in the second it is called a draw so senior goes through? thats bizarre....


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Adamek vs Glazkov should be a war..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> so tony hill gets nutted in the second it is called a draw so senior goes through? thats bizarre....


:lol: Can see fighters just going straight in with head from now on to make it through..


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

...........


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Technical draw in the tourney.Looks like they just putting through the person who didn`t get cut a bit harsh but not much else they could do.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

lirva1 said:


> did juanma get starched?


Nope, by the time I'd written he was down he'd got up and won! :rofl


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Can see fighters just going straight in with head from now on to make it through..


this tournament in theory is a good idea but cuts and injuries always fuck it up, if francis won tonight he would have had to fight again in three months or less which was never gonna happen.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Fair play Bellew, doesn't talk shit, just a bit delusional. Let's be honest though, Huck would rinse him like a fucking plate in a sink.
> 
> LOL CLEVERLY GOT FUCKING OWNED


Bellew's obsession with Cleverly is embarrassing.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> this tournament in theory is a good idea but cuts and injuries always fuck it up, if francis won tonight he would have had to fight again in three months or less which was never gonna happen.


Aye i thought same thing in round 6 his face was a mess.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Aye i thought same thing in round 6 his face was a mess.


next round is 10th may... thats a quick turnaround


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> You're right actually. Was it Barker-Rotolo, Groves-Balmaceda and Purdy-Rivera? That still takes the biscuit...


Yep,I was there that night:verysad.That was a very poor night of boxing


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> next round is 10th may... thats a quick turnaround


Yeah it's a unrealistic turnaround but i suppose they want to keep interest in it so tough to balance..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

JuanMa's already fought? Wtf?

Bloody chuffed for him.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

ajisaafe will run rings around senior.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Run down of the domestic stuff please. Missed all of it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Run down of the domestic stuff please. Missed all of it.


mitchell fight was embarassing
perkins won a close one but ochieng looked horrendous
brook had target practice
fielding put the arena to sleep
bellew had him down a couple of times but was out of his feet in the 6th and if he hadnt recieved a low blow he probs would have been stopped
francise/aajisafe was a brutal foty contender with ajosaafe winning a close one
hill/senior was draw after second cos hill got cut.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

they saying gthe stoppage (jml v pdl) was bad. British style stoppage..i haven't seen it yet. Cant wait!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> mitchell fight was embarassing
> perkins won a close one but ochieng looked horrendous
> brook had target practice
> fielding put the arena to sleep
> ...


Thanks a lot mate. Ajisafe in a FOTY contender :lol:. Never would have expected that.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Thanks a lot mate. Ajisafe in a FOTY contender :lol:. Never would have expected that.


absoloute war.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> For sure but Bob still met a good Dean tonight. Was a very tactical fight and TBH was a FOTY contender although already seen better IMO.
> 
> Dean vs Tony was a FOTY. Cracking battle..


Foty ? :huh

Very good fight though.. inspiring stuff from the old man!


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Brook had target practice but still got himself cut, marked up and hit with ridiculous shots on the inside that a better fighter would capitalise on.

Fielding fight was no better than two drunks fighting over a bottle of Buckfast.

My 62 year old dad would have been a better opponent than Mitchells.

Bellew will never be a world champion.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> absoloute war.


:good

Will have to use Channel 5's catch-up thingy for once.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ishy said:


> :good
> 
> Will have to use Channel 5's catch-up thingy for once.


there is a channel 5 plus 24 so it will make good sunday night viewing


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> Brook had target practice but still got himself cut, marked up and hit with ridiculous shots on the inside that a better fighter would capitalise on.
> 
> Fielding fight was no better than two drunks fighting over a bottle of Buckfast.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that positive analysis,now fuck off please.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

The Genius said:


> Eddie would be a recruitment consultant if his dad wasn't Barry Hearn.


And Francis would be washing cars with the Albanians if his Dad wasn't Frank Warren.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Thank you for that positive analysis,now fuck off please.


I tell the truth, if you can't handle it....


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> there is a channel 5 plus 24 so it will make good sunday night viewing


Not come across that before, interesting.

Sounds like Bellew doesn't have much of a future at the top end of the cruiser division then? Fightnews also reckon he was close to been stopped in the 6th. I dunno if he fancies sticking around at domestic level for a while, doesn't seem the type.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Ishy said:


> Thanks a lot mate. Ajisafe in a FOTY contender :lol:. Never would have expected that.


Perkins won every round. Not sure what smoggy was watching!


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> I tell the truth, if you can't handle it....


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Rob said:


> Perkins won every round. Not sure what smoggy was watching!


perkins scorecard was close not the fight.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Thank you for that positive analysis,now fuck off please.


Let's hear your positive analysis then sweetpea...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Foty ? :huh
> 
> Very good fight though.. inspiring stuff from the old man!


Fight of the year contender :good. It was a very good fight..


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

so we got to wait 2 am for the showtime card huh..OK time ofr the perrico!


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> Let's hear your positive analysis then sweetpea...


I thought the card was quite poor tbh but I enjoyed Bellew Brudov.I thought he showed good power,good heart and single handedly saved the show from being one of the worst ever so credit where credit is due.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Rob said:


>


That first knockdown was vicious surprised he got up from that,fuck.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Fight of the year contender :good. It was a very good fight..


I know what FOTY means, i just didn't think it was THAT good :lol: It was definitely a quality fight though, no arguments there.
But there have been better fights this year already (both world wide & domestically), and there will be many more imo.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> I know what FOTY means, i just didn't think it was THAT good :lol: It was definitely a quality fight though, no arguments there.
> But there have been better fights this year already (both world wide & domestically), and there will be many more imo.


Hence the word contender..


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Pity the massive JuanMa fan who paid his £27.50...


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> I thought the card was quite poor tbh but I enjoyed Bellew Brudov.I thought he showed good power,good heart and single handedly saved the show from being one of the worst ever so credit where credit is due.


Yeah so did I, the Bellew fight was the highlight of a really shit card. I still don't think he has the capabilities to be a world champ even though I like him as a person.

So at what point did my post give you the right to tell me to 'fuck off please' then ? Eh ?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Brilliant Paul smith 'Rockys ran out of ideas,but people who know him know that's what happens with him'





bruthead said:


> Pity the massive JuanMa fan who paid his £27.50...


 hahaha!


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> Yeah so did I, the Bellew fight was the highlight of a really shit card. I still don't think he has the capabilities to be a world champ even though I like him as a person.
> 
> So at what point did my post give you the right to tell me to 'fuck off please' then ? Eh ?


The full on negativity of the post was too much for me to handle at this hour with a few drinks in me.:lol:


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> The full on negativity of the post was too much for me to handle at this hour with a few drinks in me.:lol:


Yep, I've had a few myself, still not abusing people though. Is that an apology ?


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Jim Kelly said:


>


Between that and Bellews left hook I don't know which one is better.

Two beautiful shots.

Danny Garcia might have another one in store later on.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Absolutely shit card. Just got back and there was more fights in the crowd than the ring. Bellew was fairly entertaining. Gonna watch back now. Why the fuck did the ref call a time out? Low Blow?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Brilliant Paul smith 'Rockys ran out of ideas,but people who know him know that's what happens with him'





BoltonTerrier said:


> Absolutely shit card. Just got back and there was more fights in the crowd than the ring. Bellew was fairly entertaining. Gonna watch back now. Why the fuck did the ref call a time out? Low Blow?


Yeh in the round when Bellew was hurt there was a genuine low blow.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> Yeh in the round when Bellew was hurt there was a genuine low blow.


Very lucky then cos he looked utterly gone...


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> Yep, I've had a few myself, still not abusing people though. Is that an apology ?


Kind of, I guess I may have overreacted atsch


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Very lucky then cos he looked utterly gone...


He was playing possum...

You mad?


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Kind of, I guess I may have overreacted atsch


Cool then mate, no harm done.

It was a great KO by Tony, and I understand it was his first fight at the weight and he may have felt either sluggish or maybe the pressure was on him, but he was far from impressive tonight.

He's never going to be a world champ though. Nice down to earth guy, but it's not going to happen.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

1 more hour to go..im getting old and cant do this all the time. lol
#


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> Cool then mate, no harm done.
> 
> It was a great KO by Tony, and I understand it was his first fight at the weight and he may have felt either sluggish or maybe the pressure was on him, but he was far from impressive tonight.
> 
> He's never going to be a world champ though. Nice down to earth guy, but it's not going to happen.


Maybe not but if we get a few more fights like that out of him I won't be complaining.

Are you staying up for Garcia Herrera?

I don't know if I can be arsed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

I don't have boxnation but I'm staying up for the ufc.

Mainly due to the missus being out with her pals and staying at her mums tonight, so I'm staying up and getting shitfaced. You have take advantage of these situations.

Quite a tidy US bird fighting at the moment to be honest.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

The crowd at the Liverpool show was fucking shit. You could have heard a pin drop.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> I don't have boxnation but I'm staying up for the ufc.
> 
> Mainly due to the missus being out with her pals and staying at her mums tonight, so I'm staying up and getting shitfaced. You have take advantage of these situations.
> 
> Quite a tidy US bird fighting at the moment to be honest.


Rhonda Rousey isnt half bad either I seen her for the first time a couple of weeks ago,I was expecting some sort of testosterone filled pig but shes actually quite good looking.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Rhonda Rousey isnt half bad either I seen her for the first time a couple of weeks ago,I was expecting some sort of testosterone filled pig but shes actually quite good looking.


I think she's a pig tbh, but there's a chick that's fighting right now that is isn't too shabby at all.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> I was expecting some sort of testosterone filled pig but shes actually quite good looking.


Expecting *or hoping for?*


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> I don't have boxnation but I'm staying up for the ufc.


As a potential moderator of this forum, my first act will be to ban all UFC related discussion.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

fury/chisora is a m.e.n apparenty.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> fury/chisora is a m.e.n apparenty.


Needs a big undercard. Will it get it, probably not. This fight is the true test to see if Warren still has it. If this flops then he's in trouble.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Needs a big undercard. Will it get it, probably not. This fight is the true test to see if Warren still has it. If this flops then he's in trouble.


hearn just mentioned it in an interview.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Pleased that Fury-Chisora isn't at a stadium. Way more good seats at the MEN.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

about mother fahking time.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Jimmy Lennon Jr is losing it. 

Dan Goossen in a yellow jacket. Surprised they make them in his size.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Nobody still up?

*Absolute Part Time fans on here lately.*

Anyway Wilder vs another non puncher in WBC eliminator, ahead of Fury. Pathetic. Danny G to put on a clinic later.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wilder!!!! the truth!!


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

He's a windmilling novice with the skinniest legs you'll ever see but christ he is exciting. 

This is ridiculous power. Absolutely scary.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Scott didn't want to get up. What a farce!


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Fixed


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What the fuck, that bum Scott definitely took a dive. Fucking pathetic it didnt even get by his gloves....!


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

That was weird


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl Fail crowd pump up from Wilder.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dive? lol


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Nobody still up?
> 
> *Absolute Part Time fans on here lately.*
> 
> Anyway Wilder vs another non puncher in WBC eliminator, ahead of Fury. Pathetic. Danny G to put on a clinic later.


Still up but wondering why. Pathetic... Getting lectured by Bunce and Lillis...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Thats a Wilder fight and Canelos that should be investigated in this FBI probe on Golden Boy. And this mug Wilder will fight for a World Title? Disgraceful corruption. Malik Scott number 23 ranked with WBC in a final eliminator.

*Tyson Fury would beat the fuck out of Bum King Wilder and would not lie down to take a dive. Wilder and his handlers never wanted that fight and will not take it.*


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

disgraceful from Bunce and co there...it looked damn like a dive to me


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

How can Bunce be so fucking dizzy, saying Garcia could fight Pacquiao or Bradley, and the Barry Jones pipes in with Marquez. 

It's as if the cold war doesn't exist to some pundits.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

You know when Bunce goes on a rant that it wasnt a fix that the fix is in......:deal


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't realise this show was going to be on so early. Disappointed to have missed Wilder/Scott but how did Wilder look?


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

Happy this is on early decent time .


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Jack said:


> I didn't realise this show was going to be on so early. Disappointed to have missed Wilder/Scott but how did Wilder look?


landed a single glancing left hook and Scott played dead. That's all there is to say.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jack said:


> I didn't realise this show was going to be on so early. Disappointed to have missed Wilder/Scott but how did Wilder look?


Literally didnt do anything. Couple of jabs. Scott threw nothing...

Then this:

https://vine.co/v/MbLLT6FhaZq


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Literally didnt do anything. Couple of jabs. Scott threw nothing...
> 
> Then this:
> 
> https://vine.co/v/MbLLT6FhaZq


Cheers, mate. There's a video on YouTube from Showtime already and it looked like a decent left hook. I'd prefer to assume it was an equilibrium shot onto a cold opponent than a dive, but there certainly wasn't much in the right hand. It'd be less doubtful if Scott hadn't already acted strangely against Chisora.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Danny Garcia getting ranted at by his dad after a shit first 4 rounds..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Garcia is looking pretty underwhelming so far.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a right banana skin this.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I knew this would happen... Herrera is not the type of fighter to fight if you wish to look good.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Garcia ahead on the open scorecardzzzzzzz


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

40-36


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Herrera is beating Garcia so far. The open scoring is garbage though.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Adamek about to get a robbery...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Or not!!! Vyacheslav Glazkov UD12 Tomasz Adamek (117-110, 117-111, 116-112)


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Adamek about to get a robbery...





BoltonTerrier said:


> Or not!!! Vyacheslav Glazkov UD12 Tomasz Adamek (117-110, 117-111, 116-112)


:rofl

Almost.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

It's a shame to see Adamek now. He was a quality fighter in the past but the move to heavyweight was a poor one.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Herrera is going to get robbed.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn why the crowds in America always booing? These guys cant be real boxing fans. I wouldnt even boo Dirrell at a fight, fucking disgraceful expected better in Puerto Rico.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

no 8 round scores??


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Dan Rafael @Danrafaelespn*

*Open scoring thru 8 for #GarciaHerrera: Garcia up 78-74 x2. Herrera up 77-75. #boxing*


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The scoring from the judges is very poor. No way should Herrera be down.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Whoever picked Herrera for a safe fight for Danny is a fucking idiot and has just cost him his momentum.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Herrera was doing some good work when he was on the ropes but that sort of thing is giving the judges an opportunity for the judges to give it to Garcia. Herrera was more accurate and his defence was superior - he _wanted_ to be there - but you just know the judges will ignore that because of how many shots Garcia was throwing, regardless of how ineffective they were.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I hate this shit. We already know Garcia has won zzzz


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I know people like a fair fight and if a guy wins it's fair and square but this is exactly why matchmaking and promotion is so important. You just drain a guy's momentum and draw power by putting him with an unknown and making him look bad and people don't want to see the other guy.

Effectively you damage the sport in a weird way. It's never gonna be about the best fighter.

Meh shit happens I guess.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Herrera deserves the win but I doubt he'll get it. Guessing how I scored the rounds, I'd give it something like 7-4-1 to Herrera. A very good performance from him.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Herrera clearly won..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

116-112 x 2 and 114-114. Pathetic..


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

MD

114 - 114
116 - 112 
116 - 112

Garcia


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well that did him no favours, did it?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bullshit cards.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh Buncey about to be controversial............


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Garcia won it for me, did enough without looking impressive. Good learning fight but bit of a damp squib


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What a disgraceful card from top to bottom, shit stoppages, fixed fights and awful judging on the same card.

*Bad night for boxing.*


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

DomB said:


> Garcia won it for me, did enough without looking impressive. Good learning fight but bit of a damp squib


:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just not a good night of fights overall really.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> :lol:


just didn't think it was a robbery at all mate, its all about opinions.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

DomB said:


> just didn't think it was a robbery at all mate, its all about opinions.


Have you ever thought about applying to be a wbc judge?


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Herrera got robbed no shock there


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

DomB said:


> Garcia won it for me, did enough without looking impressive. Good learning fight but bit of a damp squib


:rofl hello Angel


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Mugsy said:


> Damn why the crowds in America always booing? These guys cant be real boxing fans. I wouldnt even boo Dirrell at a fight, fucking disgraceful expected better in Puerto Rico.


If ever a post summed up what an idiot you are, its this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

I scored it 115-113 to Hererra, if anything I thought that was generous to Garcia.

My Scorecard
1. 9-10 Herrera
2. 19-19 Garcia
3. 28-29 Herrera
4. 37-39 Herrera
5. 46-49 Herrera
6. 55-59 Herrera
7. 65-68 Garcia
8. 75-77 Garcia
9. 84-87 Herrera
10. 94-96 Garcia
11. 104-105 Garcia
12. 113-115 Herrera
Total: 115-113 Mauricio Herrera

I think Garcia is the kind of fighter that fights to the level of his opponent. Hopefully Herrera will get an opportunity elsewhere.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Thats a Wilder fight and Canelos that should be investigated in this FBI probe on Golden Boy. And this mug Wilder will fight for a World Title? Disgraceful corruption. Malik Scott number 23 ranked with WBC in a final eliminator.
> 
> *Tyson Fury would beat the fuck out of Bum King Wilder and would not lie down to take a dive. Wilder and his handlers never wanted that fight and will not take it.*


You're right about Fury not taking a dive.He never has and never will,even in the condition he was in in his last fight. But I think you are wrong about Wilder. If Fury keeps winning,and I think he will,the question will be whether HIS handlers will want Wilder. They may soon be on a collision course,and I wouldn't write off Wilder coming to England,as the Furys can't go to the US realistically.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Boxfan said:


> You're right about Fury not taking a dive.He never has and never will,even in the condition he was in in his last fight. But I think you are wrong about Wilder. If Fury keeps winning,and I think he will,the question will be whether HIS handlers will want Wilder. They may soon be on a collision course,and I wouldn't write off Wilder coming to England,as the Furys can't go to the US realistically.


You actually took that post seriously!


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Just watched the Garcia fight. Like most,thought Herrera a clear winner. Early on in the fight commentator said Herrera beat Provodnikov.I thought"how the hell did he manage that?" He is obviously a much better boxer than he looks. I would hope this would get Amir to REALLY chase a return with Garcia instead of just talking about it.I think he would lose but at least,unlike with Floyd,he would have a chance. Had Garcia been a British boxer the talk would have been about how he did well against a boxer whose style was all wrong for him,close fight but got to get these out of the way,learning fight etc. All true by the way. He hasn't become a bad fighter overnight,but he shouldn't still be champion. But then again,we know plenty about that,were British.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> You actually took that post seriously!


I take em all seriously Rob. Im that kind of fella. Ive won prizes for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Boxfan said:


> Just watched the Garcia fight. Like most,thought Herrera a clear winner. Early on in the fight commentator said Herrera beat Provodnikov.I thought"how the hell did he manage that?" He is obviously a much better boxer than he looks. I would hope this would get Amir to REALLY chase a return with Garcia instead of just talking about it.I think he would lose but at least,unlike with Floyd,he would have a chance. Had Garcia been a British boxer the talk would have been about how he did well against a boxer whose style was all wrong for him,close fight but got to get these out of the way,learning fight etc. All true by the way. He hasn't become a bad fighter overnight,but he shouldn't still be champion. But then again,we know plenty about that,were British.


Herrera also lost convincingly to Mayfield and Alvarado. Styles make fights and I think Garcia fights to the level of whats infront of him. Many felt Theophane beat him, he looked average against Kendall Holt & Nate Campell, was competative with old Morales & Judah, lost the first 3 v Khan but then he knocked him out and was class v Matthysse.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Watching a bit at a time in between reading posts.Just listened to Garcias post fight interview. What a nice lad,gave Herrera his due credit. His Mum must be a really nice lady.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> Herrera also lost convincingly to Mayfield and Alvarado. Styles make fights and I think Garcia fights to the level of whats infront of him. Many felt Theophane beat him, he looked average against Kendall Holt & Nate Campell, was competative with old Morales & Judah, lost the first 3 v Khan but then he knocked him out and was class v Matthysse.


Great points Rob. Not surprisingly talk of him moving up a weight now. Despite this performance,I don't think either Amir or Kell will be knocking each other over in the rush to get at him.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Boxfan said:


> Watching a bit at a time in between reading posts.Just listened to Garcias post fight interview. What a nice lad,gave Herrera his due credit. His Mum must be a really nice lady.


Angel raised him well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Angel raised him well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep.He fights like Angel talks. His grandma and grandad obviously had a sense of humour about picking names.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good fight Herrera 116-113 on my card


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

What was worse:
Fake KO from Wilder
Robbery in the Garcia fight
Or the early bell in the Bellew fight?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Or the early bell in the Bellew fight?


Whats this about i didnt bother watching


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Whats this about i didnt bother watching


Bell went 6-7 seconds too early because Bellew was out of his feets.
Oener did something like that too and he is literally a criminal. Quite bad how low Matchroom and Hearn are.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Bell went 6-7 seconds too early because Bellew was out of his feets.
> Oener did something like that too and he is literally a criminal. Quite bad how low Matchroom and Hearn are.


Wow really.Shameful stuff


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Bell went 6-7 seconds too early because Bellew was out of his feets.
> Oener did something like that too and he is literally a criminal. Quite bad how low Matchroom and Hearn are.


I could be wrong on this but didn't they stop the clock after Bellew suffered a low blow? I'm guessing it was more of a mix up between Sky & the time keeper rather than corruption


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

A Force said:


> I could be wrong on this but didn't they stop the clock after Bellew suffered a low blow? I'm guessing it was more of a mix up between Sky & the time keeper rather than corruption


Well that would mean the round should have even go on longer when Sky dindt stop the time with the low blow.
Because the SKY clock even went on for a few seconds after the low blow.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> What a disgraceful card from top to bottom, shit stoppages, fixed fights and awful judging on the same card.
> 
> *Bad night for boxing.*


It wasn't good.

But ajisafe-Francis and bellew-brudov were good fights.so something to take out of it.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Still the worst Matchroom card I can remember. You know its been a shit one when the two best fights are a tune-up and one to test the water at a new weight.
> 
> As for the long term, I'm not sure Bellew will be able to handle the heat at the top level. Some of the cruiserweight world title fights are brutal viewing...


Yeah your last sentence is spot on.

Watching jones-lebedev or huck-arslan,makes you appreciate how fit,strong and powerful these guys are.also they are all durable,something tells me bellew wont be able to take these shots for a few rounds let alone 12.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Just saw the Malik Scott dive. Wow, that's bad. The right hand barely touched his guard.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Just watched Garcia get taken to school by Herrera with the jab,close fight at stages but thought Herrera should have nicked it by a couple of rounds.Thats boxing though I guess,not much room for guys like Herrera at the top these days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> If ever a post summed up what an idiot you are, its this.


Explain here Bobby what the fuck you are on about, because as usual its mystifying....

The boxing crowds over there are shit, its not debatable. If this is something to do with Puerto Rico not being in America then please grow up.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Nathan Clev' ‏@NathanClev 1h

I hear some gobshite mugging me off on SkySports last night. Gloves back on soon. I may even give that mouthpiece ANOTHER spanking ....


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Spanking :lol:.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Spanking :lol:.


Overly hetero


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Nathan Clev' ‏@NathanClev 1h
> 
> I hear some gobshite mugging me off on SkySports last night. Gloves back on soon. I may even give that mouthpiece ANOTHER spanking ....


Ha ha.i like it.

With both likely to come up well short at the top end of the cruiser divison,this could be the fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Overly hetero


:lol:. The delusion in both Nathan and Tone is vast..


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Rob said:


> If ever a post summed up what an idiot you are, its this.


He's not the only idiot then. I often get pissed off at American fans booing a fight because
it's not Ward-Gatti.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Boro Chris said:


> He's not the only idiot then. I often get pissed off at American fans booing a fight because
> it's not Ward-Gatti.


When I went to America the crowd was absolutely attricious. Was like watching a british undercard fight for a world title.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> When I went to America the crowd was absolutely attricious. Was like watching a british undercard fight for a world title.


Was it Vegas? They seem to boo a lot there.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The American crowds are awful, they boo at 90% of fights.I'm not sure wtf Bobby Palmer is on about, if he wanted to take a dig at me there is alot better posts to quote than that...:think

It seems Palmer has forgot his meds again....


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Boro Chris said:


> Was it Vegas? They seem to boo a lot there.


Atlantic City...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought Garcia was very lucky last night; Herrera bossed it for the most part IMO.

And with the open scoring, you couldn't even suspend your disbelief that Herrera might actually get the decision...


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Danny Garcia is like froch, very tough, basic boxing skill and not very great.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

The cunt was headbutting lucas every chance he got.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> When I went to America the crowd was absolutely attricious. Was like watching a british undercard fight for a world title.


They even boo the fighters after 1min in the first round. Worst boxing fans.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Just seen the Garcia-Herrera fight. Bad decision imo. Although there were some close rounds I had it clearly
for Herrera. I suspect Garcia got credit for many punches that were actually blocked by MH.
Also, Paulie is an excellent commentator.


----------

